# toyota rear in for impala?



## Guest

what year toyota rear end are you guys using


----------



## Guest

ttt


----------



## OGJordan

> *what year toyota rear end are you guys using*


Who told you they were running Toyota rear ends?? I've never heard of that.


----------



## Badass94Cad

People take them out of Toyota pickups.  I believe they're from the RWD trucks since those are 5-lug, same pattern as Chevy, whereas the 4x4 trucks are 6-lug.


----------



## 250/604

i heard tacoma rears


----------



## Dumps

I have only seen ford 9 inch rear ends. :dunno: on toyota.


----------



## Guest

this guy just told me basicaly any tacoma rear end the width is right you just have to weld on your new mounts no prob thanks everyone


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Sep 30 2005, 08:42 AM~3915208
> *this guy just told me basicaly any tacoma rear end the width is right    you just have to weld on your new mounts no prob    thanks everyone
> *


 :uh: I would like to see that. Seems to me if you used a Tacoma rearend the gearing would not be right. 

Do yourself a favor and just get a ford 9"


----------



## Guest

what gearing ? you can put a small block in a toyota truck with no change to the gearing i do have a ford 9 in my 62 and its fine i have just been hearing more people using toyota rear i thought it sounded crazy but i also thought it was crazy to put a ford rear end in my chevy but it works great


----------



## timdog57

Ron at Black Magic does this. Get ahold of him.


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:dunno:


----------



## timdog57

I tried to look for the pics that Ron posted, but can't find them.


----------



## Guest

thanks i will give him a call i got a 61 i am gonna try to start soon was thinkin of takin a ride to louisville and check out the pitbull i keep hearing about


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Sep 30 2005, 12:22 PM~3915992
> *thanks i will give him a call  i got a 61 i am gonna try to start soon was thinkin of takin a ride to louisville and check out the pitbull i keep hearing about
> *



Brent does awesome work and has nice equipment too.


----------



## lone star

i heard bm mention something about toyota rear end


----------



## wayne64ss

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 30 2005, 09:58 AM~3916227
> *Brent does awesome work and has nice equipment too.
> *


true true


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Sep 30 2005, 09:09 AM~3915862
> *what gearing ?    you can put a small block in a toyota truck with no change to the gearing   i do have a ford 9 in my 62 and its fine  i have just been hearing more people using toyota rear i thought it sounded crazy but i also thought it was crazy to put a ford rear end in my chevy but it works great
> *


I don't remember the gearing on stock Toyota truck rearends right now (and I don't feel like looking it up) since it's been a while since I've played with them, but if you use a 2WD rearend, which is a 5-lug Chevy bolt pattern, the stock gearing is like in the 3.23 range, which is where you would most likely want your street car to be anyway. A 4x4 axle would be a 6-lug, and those are in the 4.13 range. Like I said, don't take those numbers as Bible, but they're ballpark from memory.

Oh, and you can change gears in a Toyota axle just as easily as a Chevy or Ford. 
Jeff


----------



## OGJordan

> *People take them out of Toyota pickups. wink.gif I believe they're from the RWD trucks since those are 5-lug, same pattern as Chevy, whereas the 4x4 trucks are 6-lug.*


This is the type of info forums are for. :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Sep 30 2005, 11:10 AM~3916781
> *This is the type of info forums are for. :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## CandyLac

is the toyota 2wd rearend stronger than the chevy rearend? also i know on the ford you have to have it shortened..so do you have to shorten the toyota or does it bolt right in besides changing the mounts? and does the yoke on the driveshaft have to be changed?


----------



## socapots

damn good questions???
to the top with this one.
layta


----------



## SHORTDOG 62

Yeah, this is a good topic. I would like to see some pics of a toyota rear axle under a impala.


----------



## socapots

i believe there are some pics in a topic somwhere.. pretty sure anyways.. i think it may have been under a cherry red 64... lays flat on 20 in strokes i think. sick lookin ride. from what was uncoverd.
anyone remember what post that was??


----------



## PITBULL

ford 9 inch the only way to go , axles are huge ,thats why the race guys use them , very strong and easy to get parts for .... not about to use a little import rear end , metric garbage . ill stick to what i know is over kill ......... good luck to those of you who do it ..... :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

Here's the pic.








He said they are 1.5 inches shorter on each side and they sell them ready to bolt in for $585. It is in Hydraulics on page 27 under How much to shorten in axle.


----------



## PITBULL

^^^^^^^^^ oh and i didnt mention , you dont have to reinforce the housing either , for a cleaner look ......


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 30 2005, 08:38 PM~3919726
> *^^^^^^^^^ oh and i didnt mention , you dont have to reinforce the housing either , for a cleaner look ......
> *


We could bend it. :0


----------



## socapots

yup.. i do believe that was the one.. but damn.. i didnt think it wasthat long ago. lol.
layta


----------



## Miami305Rida

:biggrin: yeah ron does em,


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 1 2005, 04:40 AM~3919742
> *We could bend it. :0
> *


not a truck housing ! maybe a passenger car housing , not f 150 , housings are very different ....


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 30 2005, 08:47 PM~3919789
> *not a truck housing ! maybe a passenger car housing , not f 150 , housings are very different ....
> *


You should see dan's, you couldn't bend it running it over with a TANK. :biggrin:


----------



## StrongIVLife

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 30 2005, 06:35 PM~3919703
> *ford 9 inch the only way to go , axles are huge ,thats why the race guys use them , very strong and easy to get parts for .... not about to use a little import rear end , metric garbage . ill stick to what i know is over kill ......... good luck to those of you who do it  .....  :biggrin:
> *


hmmm.. easy to get parts for? if you have a hookup for versailles rear ends and/or brake parts let me know :cheesy: 

the toyota rear end is a nice option, I've never been a fan of using big bolt pattern ford 9s


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 1 2005, 04:49 AM~3919799
> *You should see dan's, you couldn't bend it running it over with a TANK. :biggrin:
> *


yeah i think if i remember right , he got a 28 spline car housing with disc brakes , which would need plating probly ..


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by StrongIVLife_@Oct 1 2005, 04:53 AM~3919825
> *hmmm.. easy to get parts for? if you have a hookup for versailles rear ends and/or brake parts let me know :cheesy:
> 
> the toyota rear end is a nice option, I've never been a fan of using big bolt pattern ford 9s
> *


we dont use versailles rear ends to hard to get parts for brakes and the housing is weaker , cause its for a car ......... we do a custom 9 inch ford with disc brakes from 99 mustang , and a f 150 housing , also can drill it for small chevy pattern , but that doesnt seem to make any differance ...


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 30 2005, 08:02 PM~3919894
> *we dont use versailles rear ends to hard to get parts for brakes and the housing is weaker , cause its for a car ......... we do a custom 9 inch ford with disc brakes from 99 mustang , and a f 150 housing , also can drill it for small chevy pattern , but that doesnt seem to make any differance ...
> *



pics? :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 30 2005, 10:35 PM~3919703
> *ford 9 inch the only way to go , axles are huge ,thats why the race guys use them , very strong and easy to get parts for .... not about to use a little import rear end , metric garbage . ill stick to what i know is over kill ......... good luck to those of you who do it  .....  :biggrin:
> *


Spoken like a experienced person. :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Oct 1 2005, 05:05 AM~3919922
> *pics? :biggrin:
> *


will be posted on website soon :biggrin:


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 30 2005, 08:07 PM~3919940
> *will be posted on website soon  :biggrin:
> *


Are they up yet? :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

No because toyota rearends are waayyyy better cause there from an Import. :uh: 

I still can not imagine using a ricer rearend for my car.

Get a Ford 9" from Brent......thats the only way to go.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Sep 30 2005, 09:05 PM~3919922
> *pics? :biggrin:
> *


Do I need to run out in the garage and take pics?


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Sep 30 2005, 08:11 PM~3919990
> *Do I need to run out in the garage and take pics?
> *



if yours has rear disc from a mustang then yes!


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 1 2005, 05:11 AM~3919990
> *Do I need to run out in the garage and take pics?
> *


showem what you got ,,,,,,,a REAL rear end , made in the usa ... lol :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 30 2005, 11:15 PM~3920013
> *showem what you got ,,,,,,,a REAL rear end , made in the usa ... lol  :biggrin:
> *



I tell you one thing it is nice.


----------



## OGJordan

Tom has a REAL nice rearend....uh....I mean.....uh.......


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

I'D RATHER USE A IMPORT AXLE THAN ANYTHING FROM A FORD... :biggrin: 
MY RADICAL DANCER DOES A 50'' PANCAKE WITH 24 BATTERIES AND 9 PUMPS,ONLY BROKE IT TWICE IN 7 YRS.!!!!
THE TOYOTA AXLE HAS 3 DIFFERENT GEAR RATIOS 3;22 ,3;54 , 4;12...THERE IS ALSO 2 TYPES OF DIFFERENTIAL, 4 CYL. AND 6 CYL. 
4 CYL. IS GOOD FOR A STREET HOPPER....BUT THE V6 AXLE IS JUST AS STRONG AS A 9 INCH....THEY ARE A FULL FLOATING AXLE AS WELL......


----------



## highridah

:roflmao: all the shit talking about fords and now i see people standing by ford on a chevy.

i rather go with something that came off a truck for a rear axle


----------



## Biggy

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 30 2005, 11:32 PM~3921569
> *I'D RATHER USE A IMPORT AXLE THAN ANYTHING FROM A FORD... :biggrin:
> MY RADICAL DANCER DOES A 50''  PANCAKE WITH 24 BATTERIES AND 9 PUMPS,ONLY BROKE IT TWICE IN  7 YRS.!!!!
> THE TOYOTA AXLE HAS 3 DIFFERENT GEAR RATIOS 3;22 ,3;54 , 4;12...THERE IS ALSO 2 TYPES OF DIFFERENTIAL, 4 CYL. AND 6 CYL.
> 4 CYL. IS GOOD FOR A STREET HOPPER....BUT THE V6 AXLE IS JUST AS STRONG AS A 9 INCH....THEY ARE A FULL FLOATING AXLE AS WELL......
> *


nice welds :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

HERES ONE DONE WITH USING STOCK MOUNTS......THIS CHROME DIFF. IS A 4 CYLINDER AXLE...THE SECOND ONE IS A 1 TON AXLE....HAS A MASSIVE 1.680
AXLE SHAFT....0.300 LARGER THAN A STOCK FORD 9 INCH FROM A 1/2 TON PICK-UP.....THE 4 AND 6 CYL. AXLE USE A 1.550 AXLE ,STILL .175 LARGER...THE MAIN REASON RACER USE A 9 INCH IS BECAUSE OF THE 32 SPLINES AXLES, AND THAT FORD MADE MILLIONS OF THEM !!! FOR OUR USE MOST NEED TO BE MODIFIED,LIKE SHORTEN ,WHICH IS VERY COSTLY
96 AND UP AXLES ARE 1.5 SHORTER ,AND 96 AND UNDER ARE 2.5 SHORTER OVER-ALL THEN A STOCK IMPALA


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

MY OWN 63 IMPALA HAS A 9 INCH AND I'VE ALREADY REPLACED 2 WHEEL BEARINGS IN LESS THAN A YEAR.....I'M SELLING IT AND GOING TO USE A TOYOTA.......FUCK FORDS !!!!!! I ROLL CUSTOM SHIT :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by CandyLac_@Sep 30 2005, 01:11 PM~3917151
> *is the toyota 2wd rearend stronger than the chevy rearend? also i know on the ford you have to have it shortened..so do you have to shorten the toyota or does it bolt right in besides changing the mounts? and does the yoke on the driveshaft have to be changed?
> *


NO SHORTENING NEEDED.WE MAKE A YOKE FOR THE PINION FLANGE ,THAT ADAPTS RIGHT TO YOUR DRIVELINE...IT ALSO DOESN'T REQUIRE DRIVELINE TO BE SHORTENED ...THE FLANGE IS 1.250 LONG AND THE TOYOTA 3 RD MEMBER IS 1.150 SHORTER THAN A STOCK 8.8 IMPALA 3 RD MEMBER :cheesy: 

WE SELL THE REAR AXLE COMPLETE FOR 585.00 REINFORCED AND WITH MOUNTS .IT ALSO COMES WITH THE YOKE...WE SET THEM UP EITHER STOCK OR FOR THE WISHBONE
THE 1 TON VERSION IS 650.00 COMPLETE,AND 1000.00 WITH DICS SET-UP


----------



## herrakani

Toyota 5 lugs is not 4.75" like in chevy but 4.5" like ford.


----------



## CandyLac

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 1 2005, 02:13 AM~3921666
> *NO SHORTENING NEEDED.WE MAKE A YOKE FOR THE PINION FLANGE ,THAT ADAPTS RIGHT TO YOUR DRIVELINE...IT ALSO DOESN'T REQUIRE DRIVELINE TO BE SHORTENED ...THE FLANGE IS 1.250 LONG AND THE TOYOTA 3 RD MEMBER IS 1.150 SHORTER THAN A STOCK 8.8 IMPALA 3 RD MEMBER :cheesy:
> 
> WE SELL THE REAR AXLE COMPLETE FOR 585.00 REINFORCED AND WITH MOUNTS .IT ALSO COMES WITH THE YOKE...WE SET THEM UP EITHER STOCK OR FOR THE WISHBONE
> THE 1 TON VERSION IS 650.00 COMPLETE,AND 1000.00 WITH DICS SET-UP
> *



so the best way to go is a 96 and up 1 ton toyota axle? 2wd or 4wd? and are they 5 or 6 lug? and then get the yoke from you.

thanks for the info!


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 1 2005, 09:59 AM~3921633
> *MY OWN 63 IMPALA  HAS A 9 INCH AND I'VE ALREADY REPLACED 2 WHEEL BEARINGS IN LESS THAN A YEAR.....I'M SELLING IT AND GOING TO USE A TOYOTA.......FUCK FORDS !!!!!! I ROLL CUSTOM SHIT :0
> *


dont know which bearing your using , there are 2 different sizes and styles , but its easy for us to cut and spline axles here , custom shit , NEVER HAD A PROBLEM ! like i said the housing is stronger too , no reinforced housing , for a cleaner look ... toyota :barf: ........ maybe ill try to find some front A-arms off a honda for my 63 impala , j/k lol ........ guess it boils down to opinon , i have no problem with ford parts , or fords as lolos ... hey if its working for ya and YOU dont care , do what you gotta do .... I WONT BE CONVERTED ! :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Sep 30 2005, 07:42 PM~3919748
> *:biggrin: yeah ron does em,
> *


learned something new today


----------



## SixFourClownin

Wheres the pics of the 9" :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 1 2005, 08:48 PM~3924934
> *Wheres the pics of the 9" :biggrin:
> *


I will post it up tommorow. I didnt know black maqic get on such a soap box about toyota axles. :uh: 

Oh and post a pic of the diameter of the axle not the casing.


----------



## taxreturninmytrunk

I didnt read everything but ill tell you what I know about my toyota 8'' . It is very strong because of the 8'' ring gear and has fat axle shafts. you can easily tell the difference between 9'' ford and 8'' toyota. If you look at a 9'' ford you cant get a socket on a few of the nuts holding the carrier to the housing.on a 8'' toyota you can.one of the reasons that an 8'' toyota is so popular is because the trucks they came on are little so they are narrow enough to fit on many cars.They do have a very high gear wich would not be good when you are running small tires.


----------



## SERIOUS

GOD DAMN I LOVE LIL!!!! :roflmao: Very good info. I've heard of folks using 9" rears and G-body rears. But toyota??? Fuck thats cool. What about brakes? Are theses rears set up for disc> Couldn't really tell from any of the posted pics. Thanks for bringing this shit up.. Excellent work as usual Ron


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 2 2005, 12:23 AM~3925046
> *I will post it up tommorow. I didnt know black maqic get on such a soap box about toyota axles. :uh:
> 
> Oh and post a pic of the diameter of the axle not the casing.
> *


 Looks like an axle shaft pulled out of the rear with a set of calipers on it if you ask me :uh:


----------



## Time Bomb

I think you might look into an eye test..




Oh and post a pic of the diameter of the axle not the casing.
[/quote]


----------



## L0WKEY

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 1 2005, 12:32 AM~3921569
> *I'D RATHER USE A IMPORT AXLE THAN ANYTHING FROM A FORD... :biggrin:
> MY RADICAL DANCER DOES A 50''  PANCAKE WITH 24 BATTERIES AND 9 PUMPS,ONLY BROKE IT TWICE IN  7 YRS.!!!!
> THE TOYOTA AXLE HAS 3 DIFFERENT GEAR RATIOS 3;22 ,3;54 , 4;12...THERE IS ALSO 2 TYPES OF DIFFERENTIAL, 4 CYL. AND 6 CYL.
> 4 CYL. IS GOOD FOR A STREET HOPPER....BUT THE V6 AXLE IS JUST AS STRONG AS A 9 INCH....THEY ARE A FULL FLOATING AXLE AS WELL......
> *


So what toyota diff are you usen ? Celica, Surf, supra ect ???????????


----------



## Guest

thanks everyone for the info helped alot i found a wrecked toyota in the classified i am going to buy the rear tomorrow. and thanks for the info on people to do it for me but due to low budget and lots of personal pride i do most everything my self. being the shop foreman for accessiblesystems.com and all the tools comes in handy ,thanks again


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Oct 2 2005, 09:45 PM~3930057
> *Looks like an axle shaft pulled out of the rear with a set of calipers on it if you ask me :uh:
> *


The pictures were not there when I posted that.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Street Riders KC_@Oct 2 2005, 10:10 PM~3930168
> *I think you might look into an eye test..
> Oh and post a pic of the diameter of the axle not the casing.
> *


And you probably need some help with replying to posts. :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

Toyota rear ends: good enough for 800 hp.
Ford rear ends: good enough for ++++ hp... 


Toyota read ends as engines were designed by an ex-chevy racing engineer... that's why you can bolt up a 350 tranny or the new chevy v8 trannies on v8 toyo engines... :0 :biggrin: 


anyway, I only use honda shit on my honda... f-ck all ya'll LOL


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Ok here it goes. Would you rather have that box looking Toyota crap under your Impala or this:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

:biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 3 2005, 07:03 PM~3935867
> *Ok here it goes. Would you rather have that box looking Toyota crap under your Impala or this:
> *


I THINK A WELL DONE REINFORCEMENT LOOKS 10 X BETTER THEN STOCK.....I ALSO WOULDN'T TRUST IT , 14 BATTS AND FULL FRAME NOT REINFORCED...DON'T GET ME WRONG A 9 INCH IS A DECENT DIFF....BUT TO MAKE THEM WORK, THEY NEED TO SHORTENED,AND HERE IT GETS EXPENSIVE!!!
I GOT MORE TRUST IN THEM IMPORTS ON AXLES....
AND NOT THAT IT MATTERS IN LOWRIDIN, BUT I THINK THEY TURNED THE AXLE DIAMETER DOWN ABOUT .060 TO FAR..... THANK GOD YOUR NOT DRAG RACEIN'
WITH ANY HORSE POWER YOU MIGHT HAVE LOST A RACE

AHH MAYBE I'LL START A NEW TOPIC AND SEE IF PEOPLE LIKE THE LOOK OF STOCK OR REINFORCED :cheesy:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

I knew you had the ricer in you hahaha lol



> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 4 2005, 03:16 AM~3937997
> *I THINK A WELL DONE REINFORCEMENT LOOKS 10 X BETTER THEN STOCK.....I ALSO WOULDN'T TRUST IT , 14 BATTS AND FULL FRAME NOT REINFORCED...DON'T GET ME WRONG A 9 INCH IS A DECENT DIFF....BUT TO MAKE THEM WORK, THEY NEED TO SHORTENED,AND HERE IT GETS EXPENSIVE!!!
> I GOT MORE TRUST IN THEM IMPORTS ON AXLES....
> AND NOT THAT IT MATTERS IN LOWRIDIN, BUT I THINK THEY TURNED THE AXLE DIAMETER DOWN ABOUT .060 TO FAR..... THANK GOD YOUR NOT DRAG RACEIN'
> WITH ANY HORSE POWER YOU MIGHT HAVE LOST A RACE
> 
> AHH MAYBE I'LL START A NEW TOPIC AND SEE IF PEOPLE LIKE THE LOOK OF STOCK OR REINFORCED :cheesy:
> *


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 4 2005, 04:16 AM~3937997
> *I THINK A WELL DONE REINFORCEMENT LOOKS 10 X BETTER THEN STOCK.....I ALSO WOULDN'T TRUST IT , 14 BATTS AND FULL FRAME NOT REINFORCED...DON'T GET ME WRONG A 9 INCH IS A DECENT DIFF....BUT TO MAKE THEM WORK, THEY NEED TO SHORTENED,AND HERE IT GETS EXPENSIVE!!!
> I GOT MORE TRUST IN THEM IMPORTS ON AXLES....
> AND NOT THAT IT MATTERS IN LOWRIDIN, BUT I THINK THEY TURNED THE AXLE DIAMETER DOWN ABOUT .060 TO FAR..... THANK GOD YOUR NOT DRAG RACEIN'
> WITH ANY HORSE POWER YOU MIGHT HAVE LOST A RACE
> 
> AHH MAYBE I'LL START A NEW TOPIC AND SEE IF PEOPLE LIKE THE LOOK OF STOCK OR REINFORCED :cheesy:
> *


I cant believe you would prefer the look of this:










Over this:


----------



## OGJordan

On a side note, can I stick a toyota rearend under a big body cadillac with minimal fabrication?? Then I can run 14's in the rear easier. (Sorry Tom, it's cheaper then getting it shortened)


----------



## greeneinc

Oh what a feeling........TOYOTA!!!


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Oct 4 2005, 06:07 PM~3938891
> *On a side note, can I stick a toyota rearend under a big body cadillac with minimal fabrication??  Then I can run 14's in the rear easier. (Sorry Tom, it's cheaper then getting it shortened)
> *


good parts arent cheap , cheap parts arent good ...plus your only talking a hundred dollar differance ........ like i said its a matter of opinon which you perfer on the look , we have been using 9 inch TRUCK rearends for years with no problem ever, with 14 batts and FULLY wrapped frames ! CHEAP WAY OUT ISNT THE BEST WAY OUT , sorry no cut corners around here ....tom is building a 61 bubble top street car , not a mini truck that has NO engine , floors , interior, plexiglass windows ECT , THAT IS VERY LIGHT when compared to a real car ..and ron has already admitted hes broke axles on his ............but , do what you gotta do and get in where you fit in ........... ill let this topic get back to what its about for the people who want to take short cuts ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, and , good luck to ron at the super show , well see you there next year :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan

I wasn't talking about Tom's car. I was simply asking questions. For you to say I take short cuts when you don't even know me is fucked up. I'm talking about a 4 batt setup in a cadillac. It would be cheaper/easier for me to find a toyota rearend then have the stock one shortened. I know you do good work, but don't talk shit about someone you don't even know.


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 4 2005, 11:58 AM~3938833
> *I cant believe you would prefer the look of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


toyo or the foyo i would prefer the reinforced ment on then off.


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Oct 4 2005, 11:07 AM~3938891
> *On a side note, can I stick a toyota rearend under a big body cadillac with minimal fabrication??  Then I can run 14's in the rear easier. (Sorry Tom, it's cheaper then getting it shortened)
> *


just buy Dayton's..


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Oct 4 2005, 09:58 PM~3940299
> *I wasn't talking about Tom's car.  I was simply asking questions.  For you to say I take short cuts when you don't even know me is fucked up.  I'm talking about a 4 batt setup in a cadillac.  It would be cheaper/easier for me to find a toyota rearend then have the stock one shortened.  I know you do good work, but don't talk shit about someone you don't even know.
> *


 im saying PEOPLE IN GENERAL going for this is short cuttin due to money or whatever , GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR CADI , sorry if you thought i was talking shit too you cause i wasnt ,,,,,,,,,,,,,, must have came accross the wrong way to you , one reason i dont like debates on the computer ,,, trust me you would know if was talkin shit to you... :biggrin:


----------



## Windex

I've always heard about the Ford 9in. rear end. What is it because almost every car in LRM has one and i dont know what the hell it is :dunno:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Oct 4 2005, 05:10 PM~3941832
> *I've always heard about the Ford 9in. rear end. What is it because almost every car in LRM has one and i dont know what the hell it is :dunno:
> *


Thats because you can't tell the difference between that and the stock rearend. :biggrin:


----------



## SERIOUS

What about the brakes? I didnt notice if the toyotas have disc or not


----------



## OGJordan

> *im saying PEOPLE IN GENERAL going for this is short cuttin due to money or whatever , GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR CADI , sorry if you thought i was talking shit too you cause i wasnt ,,,,,,,,,,,,,, must have came accross the wrong way to you , one reason i dont like debates on the computer*


I agree about the computer thing.....sorry I jumped to conclusions


----------



## PITBULL

ITS ALL GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 4 2005, 08:59 PM~3942571
> *ITS ALL GOOD :thumbsup:
> *


OH WE ALL GANGSTA UP IN HERE?! ......see i thought that witha smiles and a lol ,but it was almost a shit talkin spree up in here brent .... :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 4 2005, 12:25 PM~3940092
> *good parts arent cheap , cheap parts arent good ...plus your only talking a hundred dollar differance ........ like i said its a matter of opinon which you perfer on the look , we have been using 9 inch TRUCK rearends for years with no problem ever, with 14 batts and FULLY wrapped frames ! CHEAP WAY OUT  ISNT THE BEST WAY OUT , sorry no cut corners around here ....tom is building a 61 bubble top street car , not a mini truck that has NO engine , floors , interior, plexiglass windows  ECT , THAT IS VERY LIGHT  when compared to a real car ..and ron has already admitted hes broke axles on his  ............but , do what you gotta do and get in where you fit in ........... ill let this topic get back to what its about for the people who want to take short cuts ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, and , good luck to ron at the super show , well see you there next year :biggrin:
> *


u should reread what ron said homie i believe he stated that he had went thru afew 9 in bearings not toyo bearings


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 5 2005, 05:08 AM~3943524
> *u should reread what ron said homie i believe he stated that he had went thru afew 9 in bearings not toyo bearings
> *


READ HIS FIRST POST ON PAGE 3 , THEN HOLLA AT ME .....


----------



## LunaticMark

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 4 2005, 08:46 PM~3943861
> *READ HIS FIRST POST ON PAGE 3 , THEN HOLLA AT ME .....
> *


He was talking about a 9"... the car has a 9" in it now and he's going to be swapping it out for a Toyota axle... a previous owner bought one from impalapartz...


----------



## Foompla

> _Originally posted by greeneinc_@Oct 4 2005, 03:15 PM~3939687
> *Oh what a feeling........TOYOTA!!!
> *


no no ... moving forward :biggrin:


----------



## StrongIVLife

> _Originally posted by PITBULL+Oct 4 2005, 07:46 PM~3943861-->
> 
> 
> 
> READ HIS FIRST POST ON PAGE 3 , THEN HOLLA AT ME .....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-vegashopper_@Oct 4 2005, 07:50 PM~3943902
> *He was talking about a 9"... the car has a 9" in it now and he's going to be swapping it out for a Toyota axle... a previous owner bought one from impalapartz...
> *



actually the comment was about the dancer, which someone said has the nissan axle in it, just to clear that up


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

AS FOR MY DANCER BEING CUT OUT FLOORS AND PLEXI-GLAS WINDOWS......THAT MOTHER FUCKERS A TANK.....5000 LBS....5 X THAT WHEN IT FALLS FROM 45'' ON PANCAKE....
ALSO BEING CHEAP WAS THE ORIGINAL THOUGHT....HERE ON THE WEST COAST A DISC 9 INCH GOES FOR AROUND 500.00 AND THEN CUT THE DIFF AND AXLES ANOTHER 350.00......BUT AFTER USING THEM FOR 3 PLUS YEARS AND NOT ONE PROBLEM ( ON A HOPPER) IT BECAME MORE OF A STRENGTH ISSUE....
SO NOT BEING CHEAP ,BUT BEING SMART


----------



## LunaticMark

> _Originally posted by StrongIVLife_@Oct 4 2005, 09:17 PM~3944064
> *actually the comment was about the dancer, which someone said has the nissan axle in it, just to clear that up
> *


I would hope it has a nissan axle in it... seeing as how it is a nissan...  :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 5 2005, 06:30 AM~3944153
> *AS FOR MY DANCER BEING CUT OUT FLOORS AND PLEXI-GLAS WINDOWS......THAT MOTHER FUCKERS A TANK.....5000 LBS....5 X THAT WHEN IT FALLS FROM 45'' ON PANCAKE....
> ALSO BEING CHEAP WAS THE ORIGINAL THOUGHT....HERE ON THE WEST COAST A DISC 9 INCH GOES FOR AROUND 500.00 AND THEN CUT THE DIFF AND AXLES ANOTHER 350.00......BUT AFTER USING THEM FOR 3 PLUS YEARS AND NOT ONE PROBLEM ( ON A HOPPER) IT BECAME MORE OF A STRENGTH ISSUE....
> SO NOT BEING CHEAP ,BUT BEING SMART
> *


 500 for a stock rearend ?, dam thats alot ...... i need to ship some that way ! :biggrin: .......... good luck at the show , im outta here !


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 4 2005, 10:40 PM~3944217
> *500 for a stock rearend ?, dam thats alot ...... i need to ship some that way ! :biggrin: .......... good luck at the show , im outta here !
> *


Thats what I was thinking no wonder he uses toyota rearends. Thanks for the great price on the 9" Brent. :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

they get real pricey if you try to find a lincoln versaile rearend all the yards out here know they are popular i believe in nor cal they are going for about 750 so ya they are pretty pricey


----------



## HighProCam

Both rear ends can take a lot of abuse, almost equally the same. But I can't believe the toyota rear end is a big discovery. You can find it in there 4x4 trucks for the past 30 years. I've personally seen them take a lot of abuse 4 wheelin. Monsterious tires, bangin gears, you can beat the shit out of a toyota truck, and putting all kinds of forces into them axles and they put up with the abuse well.

Ya I wouldn't put a Tercel rear end under my car or Focus A-Arms either, but a Toyota truck or a F150, umm might have a larger payload.

Maybe its the picture, but that 9"s pumpkin is huge...

I just wouldn't overlook a toyota truck rear end thats all :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by HighProCam_@Oct 7 2005, 02:48 PM~3961377
> *Both rear ends can take a lot of abuse, almost equally the same.  But I can't believe the toyota rear end is a big discovery.  You can find it in there 4x4 trucks for the past 30 years.  I've personally seen them take a lot of abuse 4 wheelin.  Monsterious tires, bangin gears, you can beat the shit out of a toyota truck, and putting all kinds of forces into them axles and they put up with the abuse well.
> 
> Ya I wouldn't put a Tercel rear end under my car or Focus A-Arms either, but a Toyota truck or a F150, umm might have a larger payload.
> 
> Maybe its the picture, but that 9"s pumpkin is huge...
> 
> I just wouldn't overlook a toyota truck rear end thats all  :thumbsup:
> *


Its about the same size as stock.


----------



## SERIOUS

Is nobody answering me cuz its a stupid ??? or cuz its a secret. :scrutinize: All I want to know is if the Toyota rears are set up for disc brakes? :dunno:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Oct 7 2005, 11:29 PM~3964529
> *Is nobody answering me cuz its a stupid ??? or cuz its a secret.  :scrutinize:  All I want to know is if the Toyota rears are set up for disc brakes?  :dunno:
> *


Look under a toyota and see.


----------



## SERIOUS

Thats what I thought


----------



## DOPE-BOY FRESH

So, what would it cost to buy a Yota rear-end for a 64. And what needs to be done for the brake system since mine is all stock?


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Oct 8 2005, 05:25 PM~3967202
> *Thats what I thought
> *


most are drum but they did come with disc, ron can convert one to disc if you want


----------



## Guest

TTT


----------



## 713ridaz

ttt


----------



## Conceptz2003

I THINK JAP PARTS DONT BELONG ON CHEVY'S just my 02 cents


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by Conceptz2003_@Jan 15 2006, 07:25 PM~4628263
> *I THINK JAP PARTS DONT BELONG ON CHEVY'S just my 02 cents
> *


but theyres chevys rollin in jap?


----------



## redline

bump


----------



## 713ridaz

anybody done the disc brake conversion on toyota rearend??i know they sell the 6 lug kit and five lug kits,,but i dont want to buy something that wont work with 13 inch wheels,,any advice???


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 31 2006, 09:23 AM~4741663
> *anybody done the disc brake conversion on toyota rearend??i know they sell the 6 lug kit and five lug kits,,but i dont want to buy something that wont work with 13 inch wheels,,any advice???
> *


some of them come with stock disc if not i know ron will do it at black magic i believe a disc conversion with toyota rearend is $1000 BUCKS but i could be wrong


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

HERES THE NEW ONE.....1 TON REAR ,V-6....HEAVY DUTY AS HELL....FUCK A NINE INCH :0


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 1 2006, 01:50 AM~4749083
> *HERES THE NEW ONE.....1 TON REAR ,V-6....HEAVY DUTY AS HELL....FUCK A NINE INCH :0
> *


Hey now LOL


----------



## slo

ok is the versaille rear end just as strong as the avg. 9in you guys use. im lookin at getting this lincoln so i can pull it out but dont wanna get it if its not strong enough to handle some serious street playing. i know the brackets must be changed , what else?


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 1 2006, 08:28 PM~4754990
> *ok is the versaille rear end just as strong as the avg. 9in you guys use. im lookin at getting this lincoln so i can pull it out but dont wanna get it if its not strong enough to handle some serious street playing. i know the brackets must be changed , what else?
> *


They are not as strong as the truck rear end but you dont have to cut them down and you wont get the disc brakes with the truck rear end either but yes they are stronger than the stock impala rear end for sure and they are 58.5 wide versis the stock impala which if i remember right is 61.25


----------



## Miami305Rida

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 1 2006, 03:50 AM~4749083
> *HERES THE NEW ONE.....1 TON REAR ,V-6....HEAVY DUTY AS HELL....FUCK A NINE INCH :0
> *


Is that mine :biggrin:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 1 2006, 11:13 PM~4755410
> *They are not as strong as the truck rear end but you dont have to cut them down and you wont get the disc brakes with the truck rear end either but yes they are stronger than the stock impala rear end for sure and they are 58.5 wide versis the stock impala which if i remember right is 61.25
> *



ok what bout the gears would that have to change or will it work if the car will be driven plenty?

after i strip this car of the rear what else is good on it, should i put a rear in it and sell it or part some of it out and junk it.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s




----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

TOYOTA 1-TON POWDER COATED


----------



## $Lavish Lows$

I'll Stick With Ford 9 If you ask me they got better guts and are american

Just Me Though uffin:


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 30 2005, 10:11 AM~3915889
> *Ron at Black Magic does this.  Get ahold of him.
> *



yep :biggrin: no ?'s that it works :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

TOYOTA REAR FO-SHO BITCHES,,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

:thumbsup:


----------



## warning

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 1 2006, 10:28 PM~4754990
> *ok is the versaille rear end just as strong as the avg. 9in you guys use. im lookin at getting this lincoln so i can pull it out but dont wanna get it if its not strong enough to handle some serious street playing. i know the brackets must be changed , what else?
> *


the versaille rear end is prolly the most sought out nine inch rear end.


----------



## true rider

wow ttt


----------



## Guest

:biggrin:


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

DO THOSE TOYOTA REARENDS FIT ON A CUTLASS ?


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

do they fit a g body ?


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by warning_@Mar 9 2006, 11:46 PM~5011250
> *the versaille rear end is prolly the most sought out nine inch rear end.
> *


the versaille rear end , is not as strong as a truck nine inch , it is a PASSENGER car rearend it wasnt designed to carry a load the same as the TRUCK one , very big differance ...... we make the nine '' for any car , AND DOES NOT REQUIRE THE UGLY REINFORCING under the housing ,,,, we also have one here now for a g-body ...


----------



## lilandagi

I know two names that stand for first rate quality and reliability, Toyota and Black Magic Hydraulics. So I think combining the two is makes perfect sense. Then once you slid it under a chevy it's simply magic. I know for a fact that these rear ends built by Black Magic are a work of art and a testament to quality lowider engineering and ingenuity. Black Magic in my opinion is the best in the business and the pictures say it all.


----------



## Guest

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1lownissan

i'd take a toyota rear end in a heartbeat. toyotas are more durable than fords hands down! fuck a ford under my chevy.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 1lownissan_@May 5 2006, 01:09 PM~5376257
> *i'd take a toyota rear end in a heartbeat. toyotas are more durable than fords hands down! fuck a ford under my chevy.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 1lownissan_@May 5 2006, 02:09 PM~5376257
> *i'd take a toyota rear end in a heartbeat. toyotas are more durable than fords hands down! fuck a ford under my chevy.
> *



Toyota rear ends are perfect for someone who can't afford a Versailles. That is what separates the men from the boys. Anyone know what the ring diameter is on the Toyota?? Looks skinny as hell. 

All good, when I roll by hoppin tha ass. Versailles for LIFE :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 4 2006, 10:38 PM~5372705
> *the versaille rear end , is not as strong as a truck nine inch , it is a PASSENGER car rearend it wasnt designed to carry a load the same as the TRUCK one , very big differance ...... we make the nine '' for any car , AND DOES NOT REQUIRE THE UGLY REINFORCING under the housing ,,,, we also have one here now for a g-body ...
> *


smart man right here :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 5 2006, 02:34 PM~5376736
> *smart man right here :biggrin:
> *


yes brent does seem pretty cool, and to be honest back when i started this topic i wasnt sure about the toyotas, but now that i have one in i wouldnt trade it for anything, not hateing on the ford 9 though just not my preference


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@May 5 2006, 03:42 PM~5376782
> *yes brent does seem pretty cool, and to be honest back when i started this topic i wasnt sure about the toyotas,  but now that i have one in i wouldnt trade it for anything,  not hateing on the ford 9 though just not my preference
> *



Well, I have a Versailles. Versailles got expensive, so people look for alternatives, and people tend to like what they have and hate what they can't have. Versailles for Life :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

Reinforced rear ends look like shit!!!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 5 2006, 05:55 PM~5376860
> *Reinforced rear ends look like shit!!!
> *


amen, amen, amen, amen


I am running a Currie 9" in my Glasshouse, JUST BECAUSE IT IS SMOOTH AND WILL LOOK BETTER CHROME THAN THE STOCK CAST IRON SHIT THAT CAME IN MY CAR. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 5 2006, 02:55 PM~5376860
> *Reinforced rear ends look like shit!!!
> *


what about just stock shorten rear end do i quailfy to be your friend


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 5 2006, 05:59 PM~5376889
> *what about just stock shorten rear end do i quailfy to be your friend
> *



Didnt Shortys do a wishbone on your rear end too??


----------



## lone star

yes wishbone and shorten 1 inch on each side.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 5 2006, 02:54 PM~5376850
> *Well, I have a Versailles.  Versailles got expensive, so people look for alternatives, and people tend to like what they have and hate what they can't have. Versailles for Life :biggrin:
> *


if you were throwing that at me , i am not broke and only buy what i consider the best, i have had nine inches in the past and if you read the begining of the topic you will see that, so there again if i liked the nine better i would buy one, money ant shit bro, i want good parts


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Sep 30 2005, 09:09 AM~3915862
> *what gearing ?    you can put a small block in a toyota truck with no change to the gearing
> 
> 
> 
> i do have a ford 9 in my 62 and its fine  i have just been hearing more people using toyota rear i thought it sounded crazy but i also thought it was crazy to put a ford rear end in my chevy but it works great
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *


 see bro i have run nines and they do work great, i just perfer the toyota rears after building and running it


----------



## lone star

damn money aint shit. to me its everything.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 5 2006, 06:05 PM~5376924
> *yes wishbone and shorten 1 inch on each side.
> *


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 5 2006, 03:11 PM~5376945
> *damn money aint shit. to me its everything.
> *


well to me building top quality lowriders is everything :biggrin:


----------



## wired61

older yota rearends are narrower than Tacoma Rear ends


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 5 2006, 03:59 PM~5376889
> *what about just stock shorten rear end do i quailfy to be your friend
> *


I would rather have stock og shorten than Toyota?? WTF?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@May 5 2006, 04:09 PM~5376937
> *if you were throwing that at me , i am not broke and only buy what i consider the best, i have had nine inches in the past and if you read the begining of the topic you will see that,  so there again if i liked the nine better i would buy one, money ant shit bro, i want good parts
> *



WTF??? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@May 5 2006, 04:09 PM~5376937
> *if you were throwing that at me , i am not broke and only buy what i consider the best, i have had nine inches in the past and if you read the begining of the topic you will see that,  so there again if i liked the nine better i would buy one, money ant shit bro, i want good parts
> *



Nah, I am sure you could. It just doesn't sound right. A Tacoma rear end. Can't be all that since they are all reinforced. Why not just use stock Chevy??


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 5 2006, 03:59 PM~5376889-->
> 
> 
> 
> what about just stock shorten rear end do i quailfy to be your friend
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2006, 04:02 PM~5376907
> *Didnt Shortys do a wishbone on your rear end too??
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by lone [email protected] 5 2006, 04:05 PM~5376924
> *yes wishbone and shorten 1 inch on each side.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@May 5 2006, 04:12 PM~5376950
> *
> *



I am glad to see everyone friends again. :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Next I'll see you two at Vegas walking together :biggrin:


----------



## M.Cruz

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 5 2006, 02:39 PM~5377096
> *Nah, I am sure you could. It just doesn't sound right. A Tacoma rear end. Can't be all that since they are all reinforced. Why not just use stock Chevy??*


exactly....................


----------



## M.Cruz

why go with this import rear end when i can have a stronger 9" rear end that locks, with disc brakes that will allow me to clears 13's no problom with high gears in them that will work perfect with an automatic tranny and 13's that is just a simple bolt in....:dunno: as dip said VERSAILLES FOR LIFE :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

some funny shit , fords suck under a chevy but , toyota is ok ,,,lol .... give me a break ,,,,,,,,, truck 9 is far superior hands down , and all around ... FACT ...... THE TOY MAY BE A LITTLE CHEAPER , THATS ALL ! ........ disc breaks anyone ? lol


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 6 2006, 10:03 AM~5380832
> *some funny shit , fords suck under a chevy but , toyota is ok ,,,lol .... give me a break ,,,,,,,,, truck 9 is far superior hands down , and all around ... FACT ...... THE TOY MAY BE A LITTLE CHEAPER , THATS ALL ! ........ disc breaks anyone ? lol
> *


 :scrutinize: are you sure its a fact and not just an oppinion?, i have put my toyota rear through hell the last 5 months and i can honestly say 100%no problems, have you never seen a ford 9 snap a axel? have you ever used a toyota rear brent?


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 1 2006, 03:50 AM~4749083
> *HERES THE NEW ONE.....1 TON REAR ,V-6....HEAVY DUTY AS HELL....FUCK A NINE INCH :0
> *


----------



## lilandagi

It's all a matter of opinion I guess, to each his own. I know that both rear ends are good rear ends. I'm not here to dog anyones choice of which rear end they got, I'm just posting here because I'm happy and proud of the choice I made. I chose the toyota because I like the look of the Toyota rear end and I have a lot of confidence in Black Magic's and Toyota's products. I had the option of getting it with disc brakes on it, but decided the front discs were enough for me. I'm sure everyone can recognize that Black Magic puts out top quality products that work.


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 6 2006, 07:03 PM~5380832
> *some funny shit , fords suck under a chevy but , toyota is ok ,,,lol .... give me a break ,,,,,,,,, truck 9 is far superior hands down , and all around ... FACT ...... THE TOY MAY BE A LITTLE CHEAPER , THATS ALL ! ........ disc breaks anyone ? lol
> *


one more time ,,,,, never ever broke a ford TRUCK AXLE ,,, and you dont have to reinforce the truck housing like the others ,,, so to recap , IN MY OPINOIN , the FORD TRUCK 9 IS WAY BETTER .... so no i would Never use a toyota rear end knowing the other is better ,, and not to mention would increase the resale value ... also did you guys know that ALL nascars are required to use a 9 ? i know its a different application but still a cool fact ,...


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 6 2006, 08:00 PM~5382784
> *one more time ,,,,, never ever broke a ford TRUCK AXLE ,,, and you dont have to reinforce the truck housing like the others ,,, so to recap , IN MY OPINOIN , the FORD TRUCK 9 IS WAY BETTER .... so no i would Never use a toyota rear end knowing the other is better ,, and not to mention would increase the resale value ... also did you guys know that ALL nascars are required to use a 9 ? i know its a different application but still a cool fact ,...
> *


its hard to know whats the best without trying both to compare, thats why i started this topic to learn about the toyotas and now that i have used them there great, and when i build my 62 the ford rear will be took out and replaced with a toyota just like my 60 :thumbsup: any one have a toyota rear they want to trade for a ford 9 :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 5 2006, 04:41 PM~5377104
> *I am glad to see everyone friends again.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Next I'll see you two at Vegas walking together :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@May 7 2006, 05:15 AM~5382850
> *its hard to know whats the best without trying both to compare, thats why i started this topic to learn about the toyotas and now that i have used them there great, and when i build my 62 the ford rear will be took out and replaced with a toyota just like my 60  :thumbsup: any one have a toyota rear they want to trade for a ford 9  :0
> *


ok , if you dont have to reinforce the truck housing ,,,,,which is better to begin with ? lol :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@May 6 2006, 10:15 AM~5380884
> *:scrutinize: are you sure its a fact and not just an oppinion?, i have put my toyota rear through hell the last 5 months and i can honestly say 100%no problems, have you  never seen a ford 9 snap a axel?  have you ever used a toyota rear brent?
> *



toyota rear ends hold up too 800 hp... fords hold up too.... 

I really don't think that many people can argue with me and imports considering I own nothing but imports and race imports... My friend snapped his 1st toyota rear end at 800, bought another and the same... He ended up buying a custom made 9" for his supra and everything is working well... So uhm... Ford is one of the strongest rear ends ever... i'm not saying toyota rear ends suck... i'm just saying, ford has been the strongest for years and still are...


----------



## CADILLACIN

ok are we racing or lowriding now? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cm 1964

I am sensing some heated arguments here. I think you guys should just sleep together.


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by CADILLACIN_@May 7 2006, 08:50 PM~5387810
> *ok are we racing or lowriding now? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




we keeping it gangsta, both hahaha


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

IT FUNNY HOW SOME PEOPLE SAY THAT THEY NEVER HAD A PROBLEM WITH A NINE....MY CAR HAD A TRUCK ONE...AND IT WAS SHORTENED AND REINFORCED ..NEVER BROKE , JUST WOULD GO THROW BEARINGS BECAUSE OF THE WEIGHT... :0 

NOW I HAVE TOYOTA FOR THE PAST 4 MONTHS AND LOVE IT....WE BEEN USING THEM FOR YEARS ON CUSTOMERS CARS....NOT ONE PROBLEM YET......I'M SURE IT WILL HAPPEN AS DID WITH THE FORDS.....BUT I'M IMPRESSED

I HAVE A 61 HERE AT THE SHOP NOW,SWAPING OUT THE VERSALLIES...WHICH BROKE AN AXLE ,THEN THE BEARING, NOW THE STUDS....BUT NOW IT'S BEEN CONVERTED TO A TOYOTA.....GOT TO LOVE IT.....

SO FUCK A NINE.....I'M ALL TOYOTA


----------



## impala_631

nice topic, im gonig to swap to a yota rear now...


----------



## slo

im leaning more towards a toyota my self, i mean if you still have to shorten the ford .... ill save the trouble.

and remember guys an ilmpala is not like a G body and does not carry all the stress on the rearend itself you got your cylinders on the trailings.


good topic


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 9 2006, 10:30 AM~5395005
> *IT FUNNY HOW SOME PEOPLE SAY THAT THEY NEVER HAD A PROBLEM WITH A NINE....MY CAR HAD A TRUCK ONE...AND IT WAS SHORTENED AND REINFORCED ..NEVER BROKE , JUST WOULD GO THROW BEARINGS BECAUSE OF THE WEIGHT... :0
> 
> NOW I HAVE TOYOTA FOR THE PAST 4 MONTHS AND LOVE IT....WE BEEN USING THEM FOR YEARS ON CUSTOMERS CARS....NOT ONE PROBLEM YET......I'M SURE IT WILL HAPPEN AS DID WITH THE FORDS.....BUT I'M IMPRESSED
> 
> I HAVE A 61 HERE AT THE SHOP NOW,SWAPING OUT THE VERSALLIES...WHICH BROKE AN AXLE ,THEN THE BEARING, NOW THE STUDS....BUT NOW IT'S BEEN CONVERTED TO A TOYOTA.....GOT TO LOVE IT.....
> 
> SO FUCK A NINE.....I'M ALL TOYOTA
> *


yeah , i can believe the versi having problems , its passenger car rearend ..... and from looking at the pics of the rearend in your car , it sure looks like a passenger car housing to me , but what do i know .... we build 9s for cadis , g-bodys ,any car , what are you guys doing for those ? lol :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

We use what comes in them....10 bolt or 12 bolt.....if it's a weight issue on the axles ,I use ''Moser Enterprize''.....for hoppers...

On dancers or something extreme ''I'' will do a toyota or a ford nine ,what ever is easiest to find....I just don't offer them as an over the counter item

We also offer disc on all axles we sell. Here is some pics


----------



## Guest

:thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo

we use the stock chevy housing, but DTS cuts and puts on the bigger bearings and the heavy duty axles and have never, yes i said never had one issue with housings or axles fucking up and we drive our shit unlike alot of these trailer cars


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 10 2006, 06:00 AM~5401364
> *we use the stock chevy housing, but DTS cuts and puts on the bigger bearings and the heavy duty axles and have never, yes i said never had one issue with housings or axles fucking up and we drive our shit unlike alot of these trailer cars
> *



well all I have to say is that honda is the best car/axle made... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@May 10 2006, 07:12 AM~5401559
> *well all I have to say is that honda is the best car/axle made...  :biggrin:
> *


 { singing} riding down the road going 90 mph when the axel on my FORD broke, i landed in the grass with a spinner up my ass and my balls playing dixie on the spokes.. sing along people :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 10 2006, 12:06 AM~5400907
> *We use what comes in them....10 bolt or 12 bolt.....if it's a weight issue on the axles ,I use ''Moser Enterprize''.....for hoppers...
> 
> On dancers or something extreme ''I'' will do a toyota or a ford nine ,what ever is easiest to find....I just don't offer them as an over the counter item
> 
> We also offer disc on all axles we sell. Here is some pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any tips for them disc brake conversions,help out us budget riders


----------



## Texas Jim

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Sep 30 2005, 08:53 AM~3915262
> *:uh: I would like to see that. Seems to me if you used a Tacoma rearend the gearing would not be right.
> 
> Do yourself a favor and just get a ford 9"
> *


What does gearing have to do with it?? The housing width is what to look for. Gears can be changed. There are a number of different ratios in 9" Fords also. Without knowing what gearing options the Tacoma rear ends come with from the factory, I'm guessing that any of the factory ratios would work fine with a turbo 350 or power glide, or even a 2004R or 700. Unless a person is looking for a specific RPM at a certain speed, then you'd have to do some gear changing.


----------



## Texas Jim

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 6 2006, 09:00 PM~5382784
> *one more time ,,,,, never ever broke a ford TRUCK AXLE ,,, and you dont have to reinforce the truck housing like the others ,,, so to recap , IN MY OPINOIN , the FORD TRUCK 9 IS WAY BETTER .... so no i would Never use a toyota rear end knowing the other is better ,, and not to mention would increase the resale value ... also did you guys know that ALL nascars are required to use a 9 ? i know its a different application but still a cool fact ,...
> *



RESALE VALUE??????????????????WTF????????????????????????????


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Ford is american. I would much rather put an american axle in my Chevy than an import. Hell while your at it why not try a Honda axle, they make a truck now. :uh:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 10 2006, 04:34 PM~5404846
> *Ford is american. I would much rather put an american axle in my Chevy than an import. Hell while your at it why not try a Honda axle, they make a truck now.  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 well lets just see, hell if those honda trucks are as tough as the toyotas, i would try one. see some people like to try things and then base there oppinoin on the results, while others just like to jump on someones nuts and ride, ride, ride


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@May 10 2006, 07:27 PM~5405072
> *well lets just see, hell if those honda trucks are as tough as the toyotas, i would try one.  see some people like to try things and then base there oppinoin on the results, while others just like to jump on someones nuts and ride, ride, ride
> *


You should talk. If it wasn't for Black Magic you wouldn't even know about Toyota rearends. :uh: 

I would of put a Ford 9" in my car reguardless if it worked well with hydraulics or not. 

Everyone has there own opinions though. But when you start saying shit about nut riding it turns into something personal. So why make it out like that? I haven't attacked you on a personal level? 

I heard Nissan is coming out with a full size too. Maybe thats a possiblity too.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 11 2006, 03:43 AM~5407895
> *You should talk. If it wasn't for Black Magic you wouldn't even know about Toyota rearends. :uh:
> 
> I would of put a Ford 9" in my car reguardless if it worked well with hydraulics or not.
> 
> Everyone has there own opinions though. But when you start saying shit about nut riding it turns into something personal. So why make it out like that? I haven't attacked you on a personal level?
> 
> I heard Nissan is coming out with a full size too. Maybe thats a possiblity too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if you will start at the begining of this topic you will see when I started this i had a nine and was wandering about the toyota i had heard from some local people, i bought one built it and have been running it ever since, i have not gotten any rears or info from black magic....... the nut riding coment came from when brent post that a nine is better you automaticly have all the pittbull "fans" saying how good a nine is and how shity a toyota rear is, knowing good and damn well they have never even used one. so i ask you have you used and compared? or are you just riding some ones nuts.................... the topic is for info on putting toyota rears in impalas, everyone knows about the nines.........so if you dont have any info other than " brent likes ford nines and so do i" then stay the hell out of the topic :biggrin:


----------



## Caddy4DatAZZ

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@May 11 2006, 05:56 AM~5407911
> *if you will start at the begining of this topic you will see when I started this i had a nine and was wandering about the toyota i had heard from some local people, i bought one built it and have been running it ever since, i have not gotten any rears or info from black magic....... the nut riding coment came from when brent post that a nine is better you automaticly have all the pittbull "fans" saying how good a nine is and how shity a toyota rear is, knowing good and damn well they have never even used one.  so i ask you have you used and compared? or are you just riding some ones nuts.................... the topic is for info on putting toyota rears in impalas,  everyone knows about the nines.........so if you dont have any info other than " brent likes ford nines and so do i" then stay the hell out of the topic  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@May 11 2006, 05:56 AM~5407911
> *if you will start at the begining of this topic you will see when I started this i had a nine and was wandering about the toyota i had heard from some local people, i bought one built it and have been running it ever since, i have not gotten any rears or info from black magic....... the nut riding coment came from when brent post that a nine is better you automaticly have all the pittbull "fans" saying how good a nine is and how shity a toyota rear is, knowing good and damn well they have never even used one.  so i ask you have you used and compared? or are you just riding some ones nuts.................... the topic is for info on putting toyota rears in impalas,  everyone knows about the nines.........so if you dont have any info other than " brent likes ford nines and so do i" then stay the hell out of the topic  :biggrin:
> *


Black Magic started it. They also started the Cadillac disc breaks/spindles in the front of Impalas.


----------



## Guest

yea thats true, but it doesnt make me all crazy about black magic though, i try and stay off the band wagons, lol


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@May 11 2006, 08:24 AM~5408159
> *yea thats true, but it doesnt make me all crazy about black magic though, i try and stay off the band wagons, lol
> *


Dude I never new anything about Brent or Pitbull before I bought my frame and suspension.
All I know is he gave me a good price on my stuff and he does nice work. 

I don't like the idea of a Toyota rearend because its an import. Thats it..........thats my reasoning. Its not because I have one or that Brent backs them. 

You can do what you want its your car and your topic. 

This my opinion and you have expressed yours. 

We disagree.

THE END.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Low61Mom

Ok Boys time to let the girl talk about this subject......I would have to agree with supporting the Ford 9" it is the only rear end that holds up. I know Brent mentioned about Nascar.....but I come from a long line of ******** and that is all my dad and fellow competitors used in their Pulling Trucks. These rearends can handle the abuse and mostly they handle torque. If you know about car there is horsepower and then there is the horsepower at the back wheels. If you have a rearend that can't handle the torque, then snap. That is also why all the hot rod guys run Ford 9". I don't know how a Toyota rearend could hold up under torque because I don't think Toyota makes anything that has torque. :0 :biggrin:

Here is something else I found: Why is the Ford rear desired by many building hot rods and race cars?

The 8" and 9" have an extra bearing in the front of the pinion to give it extra support. This third bearing reduces flexing of the pinion under hard acceleration. these rears also utilize the axle bearing to retain the axle, unlike C-clips used in some other rears. If an axle were to break, the c-clip retainer, located in the carrier, can not keep a broken axle in the housing. The drop-out carrier also makes maintenance easier. There you go, do a search on Ford rear ends and you will find all kinds of info


----------



## socapots

who knows. but for some reason i havnt(havnt read this post in a while) seen or herd anyone say that they have failed


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

MY WHOLE THEORY IN THE BEGINNIG HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH TORQUE OR HORSEPOWER....IT WAS HOW WELL MY DANCER'S AXLE HELD UP....FORD NINE IS A GOOD REAR-END,BUT MOST OF US WHO LOWRIDER AINT RACIN'....AS I SAID EALRIER,THEY ARE GETTING HARDER TO FIND. AND I CAME UP WITH A GREAT ALTERNATIVE....THE TACOMA....
AS BRENT WAS SAYING THE CAR 9'S ARE LIGHT DUTY, AND TO USE A TRUCK ONE.
WHICH I AGREE ,A TRUCK AXLE SHOULD BE HEAVY DUTY....BUT THEN IT HAS TO BE SHORTENED,PERCHES CUT OFF AND NEW ONES ADDED...MOST LIKELY FROM A DONOR AXLE.
WITH THE TACOMA ,YOU GET THE SAME STRENGTH, THE AXLE'S ARE MASSIVE
THEY ARE A SIMI-FLOAT ,JUST LIKE FORD.THEY ARE MADE TO HOLD 2000 PLUS POUNDS....MAY NOT HANDLE 1000 HORSE,BUT NEITHER WILL A STOCK 9''....
AND WE DON'T NEED A DONOR....YOU COULD SELL IT OR KEEP IT FOR YOUR BUDDY WHO'S CHEAP AND NEEDS AN EXTRA AXLE SHAFT.....
IT IS PERSONAL PREFENCE....I MADE MY CHOICE, I RAN A 9 FOR 2 YEARS ,AND HAD SEVERAL PROBLEMS....WHILE MY BOYS WITH OUR TOYOTA AXLES WERE RIDIN......IT'S WORTH THE 500.00 INVESTMENT......
......JUST MY 2 CENTS.....


----------



## Texas Jim

I've run a number of 9" rears in drag cars and I do love the Ford 9", I'll still put a detroit locker in one with slicks and not worry. But from the research I've done, the Toyota rears do a better job in the "lowriders." Sad to say that the Japanese have out done the Americans in the car industry for a number of years now because the American manufacturers are more concerned with draining the people's pockets and not turning out an efficient operating vehicle for the day. Look what's happening to the American car industry right now. Good old Ford, replace a trans in an Explorer at 23,000 miles, a differential in an Expedition at 53,000 miles, pure trash. A Toyota 4x4 with 200,000 plus miles on it and still going strong. I've experienced this personally and I hear similar stories from others all the time. If you've driven both for 30 years or so, it's a pretty clear picture when it comes to maintenance, what works best for different applications and doesn't work a person to death when it comes to maintenance. I like to drive more and maintain less, the older I get the more I feel this way. A 9" for the "drags" and a Tacoma for the "Lows." I'm sure that the guys who do the big hoppin' weren't the first or even second guys to make the Tacoma rear swap but they did make it popular.


----------



## BLVDCRUISER

call me retarted but a solid axel toyota isnt going to have a 5x4.75 pattern


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

FORD 9 IS JUST FINE 
COMPANIES RE-PRODUCE THEM SO FINDING THEM AINT SHIT
NASCAR WONT LET YOU RACE WITHOUT THEM.... I DONT THINK NASCAR IS DIGGIN IN THE JUNKYARD FOR FORD NINES


----------



## Texas Jim

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@May 16 2006, 03:59 PM~5439759
> *FORD 9 IS JUST FINE
> COMPANIES RE-PRODUCE THEM SO FINDING THEM AINT SHIT
> NASCAR WONT LET YOU RACE WITHOUT THEM....  I DONT THINK NASCAR IS DIGGIN IN THE JUNKYARD FOR FORD NINES
> *


I'm not really sure what your point is, but here in Texas, there are thousands of them(9") in the junk yards, and for the "lows," if that's what you use, they are cheep as hell and just fine.
Saying that the Toyotas are a better application for the "lows" takes nothing away from the 9". I think that the view here is that the Toyota rear has over all more sheer strength and ability. And I'd never try to put one in a drag car and/or try to set one up to run with big HP. I'm keeping the 9"s I have.


----------



## true rider

What year of toy r you using


----------



## 713ridaz

anybody(besides black magic) done disc brake conversion,on a toyaota rearend yet???


----------



## 713ridaz

anybody(besides black magic) done disc brake conversion,on a toyaota rearend yet???


----------



## 713ridaz

anybody(besides black magic) done disc brake conversion,on a toyota rearend yet???


----------



## lone star

is there an echo


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 8 2006, 06:11 PM~5738332
> *anybody(besides black magic) done disc brake conversion,on a toyota rearend yet???
> *


think some of the later models already have disck on the rear , witch is what im getting for the 64, also its already to fit no shortening necesary from what i understand.


----------



## 713ridaz

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 9 2006, 11:33 AM~5741363
> *think some of the later models already have disck on the rear , witch is what im getting for the 64, also its already to fit no shortening necesary from what i understand.
> *


never seen one myself,,just heard about them.....


----------



## d64ryder

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@May 10 2006, 05:27 PM~5405072
> *well lets just see, hell if those honda trucks are as tough as the toyotas, i would try one.  see some people like to try things and then base there oppinoin on the results, while others just like to jump on someones nuts and ride, ride, ride
> *


hey dumbos this is a front wheel drive! what the mags did not mention is that this truck is only awd as a pricey option! lets see you use this rear end LOL!


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by d64ryder_@Jul 10 2006, 09:21 AM~5745826
> *hey dumbos this is a front wheel drive! what the mags did not mention is that this truck is only awd as a pricey  option! lets see you use this rear end LOL!
> *



:uh:


----------



## 713ridaz

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 8 2006, 05:11 PM~5738332
> *anybody(besides black magic) done disc brake conversion,on a toyota rearend yet???
> *


??????


----------



## JBug68

What up Ron! Any pics of my rear end yet? How is it coming along?


----------



## d64ryder

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 1 2006, 10:13 PM~4755410
> *They are not as strong as the truck rear end but you dont have to cut them down and you wont get the disc brakes with the truck rear end either but yes they are stronger than the stock impala rear end for sure and they are 58.5 wide versis the stock impala which if i remember right is 61.25
> *


so is the versailes rear end strong enough for a 64 with no reinforcements?


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by d64ryder_@Jul 25 2006, 12:37 PM~5839552
> *so is the versailes rear end strong enough for a 64 with no reinforcements?
> *


depends on weight etc


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 9 2006, 02:30 AM~5395005
> *IT FUNNY HOW SOME PEOPLE SAY THAT THEY NEVER HAD A PROBLEM WITH A NINE....MY CAR HAD A TRUCK ONE...AND IT WAS SHORTENED AND REINFORCED ..NEVER BROKE , JUST WOULD GO THROW BEARINGS BECAUSE OF THE WEIGHT... :0
> 
> NOW I HAVE TOYOTA FOR THE PAST 4 MONTHS AND LOVE IT....WE BEEN USING THEM FOR YEARS ON CUSTOMERS CARS....NOT ONE PROBLEM YET......I'M SURE IT WILL HAPPEN AS DID WITH THE FORDS.....BUT I'M IMPRESSED
> 
> I HAVE A 61 HERE AT THE SHOP NOW,SWAPING OUT THE VERSALLIES...WHICH BROKE AN AXLE ,THEN THE BEARING, NOW THE STUDS....BUT NOW IT'S BEEN CONVERTED TO A TOYOTA.....GOT TO LOVE IT.....
> 
> SO FUCK A NINE.....I'M ALL TOYOTA
> *


How much shipped to Dallas? How much more is the v6 rearend vs. the 4 cylinder?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@May 16 2006, 12:08 PM~5437721
> *call me retarted but a solid axel toyota isnt going to have a 5x4.75 pattern
> *


the bolt pattern dont matter on a lowrider, remember knock offs use ADAPTERS.



and a Ford 9" is 5x4.75 either.


----------



## Badass94Cad

Actually, if I remember correctly, Toyota truck rearends with the 5-lug used the same bolt pattern as a Chevy RWD car. But then again, I haven't really messed with Toyota trucks in a few years, and I don't have any Toyota rims left in my house to compare.


----------



## Guest

Its funny how all these people keep saying "fuck ford". LMMFAO, LTD's and Thunderbirds hold a strong place in Lowriding, in the late 70's and early 80's THOSE CARS WERE THE SHIT. Remember there was a time when they were more desired than 60's Impala's.



Then again, alot of people own 60's Impalas because "its cool" these days.


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 4 2006, 09:56 AM~5902003
> *Its funny how all these people keep saying "fuck ford". LMMFAO, LTD's and Thunderbirds hold a strong place in Lowriding, in the late 70's and early 80's THOSE CARS WERE THE SHIT. Remember there was a time when they were more desired than 60's Impala's.
> Then again, alot of people own 60's Impalas because "its cool" these days.
> *


I think what homie was talking about was the engineering, I have owned 3 toyotas and I have had to do nothing on them but change the oil. I just bought an 06 Tundra and that shit drives better than their cars do, in comparison to other trucks there is no comparison, alot better product. In the last 7 years we (family) have never had to take one of cars in for anything, I still like the old fords, 70's continentals, 90's town cars, ltds these are all ford products but I do think that the GM and ford products of today are inferior as far as engineering to the Toyota product...I know ford 9" are the most common replacement, but what makes something better in my mind is not what "Everyone" else is using but what is cheaper and will work just as good in my ride....cuz shit I'm not trying to hop my shit I just want some shit to where I can put skirts and not have no rubbing and at the same time do away with this shitty rear-end that I have under mine-tired of breaking axles and now I have to repaint both quarters as a result, this fuckr is cursed....


----------



## SMURF

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 4 2006, 09:56 AM~5902003
> *Its funny how all these people keep saying "fuck ford". LMMFAO, LTD's and Thunderbirds hold a strong place in Lowriding, in the late 70's and early 80's THOSE CARS WERE THE SHIT. Remember there was a time when they were more desired than 60's Impala's.
> Then again, alot of people own 60's Impalas because "its cool" these days.
> *


Around here we call them Sheep.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Aug 4 2006, 12:14 PM~5902074
> *I think what homie was talking about was the engineering, I have owned 3 toyotas and I have had to do nothing on them but change the oil. I just bought an 06 Tundra and that shit drives better than their cars do, in comparison to other trucks there is no comparison, alot better product. In the last 7 years we (family) have never had to take one of cars in for anything, I still like the old fords, 70's continentals, 90's town cars, ltds these are all ford products but I do think that the GM and ford products of today are inferior as far as engineering to the Toyota product...I know ford 9" are the most common replacement, but what makes something better in my mind is not what "Everyone" else is using but what is cheaper and will work just as good in my ride....cuz shit I'm not trying to hop my shit I just want some shit to where I can put skirts and not have no rubbing and at the same time do away with this shitty rear-end that I have under mine-tired of breaking axles and now I have to repaint both quarters as a result, this fuckr is cursed....
> *


no doubt, my next vehicle will be a toyota truck for daily purposes, NOTHING beats them.  

Im not opposed to the toyota rear end idea, if it works it works, as far as the cats who want to keep their Impala all american, thats a funny joke, anyone who is restoring an Impala is going to have taiwan sheet metal on their car if they had rust, not to mention the other 1000 parts that are not made in america, even when a 1964 Impala was built originally there were non-american made parts used, so get over it people, you will NEVER build a car with all American parts.

if the toyota rear end works it works.


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 4 2006, 11:52 AM~5902520
> *no doubt, my next vehicle will be a toyota truck for daily purposes, NOTHING beats them.
> 
> Im not opposed to the toyota rear end idea, if it works it works, as far as the cats who want to keep their Impala all american, thats a funny joke, anyone who is restoring an Impala is going to have taiwan sheet metal on their car if they had rust, not to mention the other 1000 parts that are not made in america, even when a 1964 Impala was built originally there were non-american made parts used, so get over it people, you will NEVER build a car with all American parts.
> 
> if the toyota rear end works it works.
> *


I hear you bro, yea the 07 tundra is supposed to be the shit, they have definently come along way on their trucks, these impalas we're building today are built even better than back then, paints better etc...shit as long as it looks good and works, fuck it....


----------



## 713ridaz

ttt


----------



## impala_631

TTT


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

I'm gonna have to look for a new style axle, runnin out of tacoma's :uh: Did 5 this week alone :biggrin: with new style wishbones


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Aug 4 2006, 02:05 PM~5902899
> *I hear you bro, yea the 07 tundra is supposed to be the shit, they have definently come along way on their trucks, these impalas we're building today are built even better than back then, paints better etc...shit as long as it looks good and works, fuck it....*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 22 2006, 06:42 AM~6222069
> *I'm gonna have to look for a new style axle, runnin out of tacoma's :uh: Did 5 this week alone :biggrin: with new style wishbones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WHAT IS NEW AT THES WISHBONES????


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 4 2006, 01:52 PM~5902520
> *no doubt, my next vehicle will be a toyota truck for daily purposes, NOTHING beats them.
> 
> Im not opposed to the toyota rear end idea, if it works it works, as far as the cats who want to keep their Impala all american, thats a funny joke, anyone who is restoring an Impala is going to have taiwan sheet metal on their car if they had rust, not to mention the other 1000 parts that are not made in america, even when a 1964 Impala was built originally there were non-american made parts used, so get over it people, you will NEVER build a car with all American parts.
> 
> if the toyota rear end works it works.
> *



hey TATTOO how many of these ppl are complaining and running on china wires  

and
listening to their made in japan kenwood, and pioneer radios amps and speakers...


----------



## elsylient

WHAT YEAR FORD AND WHAT MODEL HAS THEM 9'' REAR END AXLES 
I NEED ONE FOR MY 64.
CAN ANYBODY TELL ME.


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

i am wondering what year will fit a gbody and what brakes are you using for the rear disc i am interested in running the toyota rear end after all i am going to buy 3 axels and build them up 1 for my belair and 2 for my cutlass what size one should i get ? nd what year should i buy? thanks for the feedback


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

are the 85 toyota rear ends out of a 4 cyl too short for a 84 cutlass? just wondering about the 3 wheelin. i measured and the toyota is like 2 inches shorter total length thanks for the feedback


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 1 2005, 01:13 AM~3921666
> *NO SHORTENING NEEDED.WE MAKE A YOKE FOR THE PINION FLANGE ,THAT ADAPTS RIGHT TO YOUR DRIVELINE...IT ALSO DOESN'T REQUIRE DRIVELINE TO BE SHORTENED ...THE FLANGE IS 1.250 LONG AND THE TOYOTA 3 RD MEMBER IS 1.150 SHORTER THAN A STOCK 8.8 IMPALA 3 RD MEMBER :cheesy:
> 
> WE SELL THE REAR AXLE COMPLETE FOR 585.00 REINFORCED AND WITH MOUNTS .IT ALSO COMES WITH THE YOKE...WE SET THEM UP EITHER STOCK OR FOR THE WISHBONE
> THE 1 TON VERSION IS 650.00 COMPLETE,AND 1000.00 WITH DICS SET-UP
> *


How much for the yoke for the pinion flange?I just want to run 13's and skrits will I need the wishbone?


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Sep 23 2006, 03:27 PM~6230978
> *WHAT YEAR FORD AND WHAT MODEL HAS THEM 9'' REAR END AXLES
> I NEED ONE FOR MY 64.
> CAN ANYBODY TELL ME.
> *



got mine out of a 70 ford f-100


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

will a 95 work in a cutlass ? got 2 rear ends this weekend


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

nevermind figured it out :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by lopez_62_@Sep 24 2006, 09:19 PM~6237651
> *How much for the yoke for the pinion flange?I just want to run 13's and skrits will I need the wishbone?
> *


TTT


----------



## 5DEUCE

I like this tacoma shit....is that 1.5 inches shorter overall length or per side???


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@May 19 2007, 06:39 PM~7937764
> *I like this tacoma shit....is that 1.5 inches shorter overall length or per side???
> *


each side :biggrin:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 19 2007, 09:22 PM~7938609
> *each side :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 5DEUCE

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 19 2007, 08:22 PM~7938609
> *each side :biggrin:
> *


thats almost too much, I dont like when the wheels are in too much starts looking like a front wheel drive crap, but at the same time I understand that it definatelly gives you the clearance to do what you got to do


----------



## freaker

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@May 20 2007, 10:30 AM~7940587
> *thats almost too much, I dont like when the wheels are in too much starts looking like a front wheel drive crap, but at the same time I understand that it definatelly gives you the clearance to do what you got to do
> *


Clearance for skirts...if your into those.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by freaker_@May 20 2007, 06:14 PM~7942585
> *Clearance for skirts...if your into those.
> *


true...The 4 cylinders are 1.350 shorter per side....the v-6 are only .350 shorter.


----------



## 5DEUCE

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 22 2007, 11:52 PM~7960762
> *true...The 4 cylinders are 1.350 shorter per side....the v-6 are only .350 shorter.
> *


do you think I'd get away with the v6 one only being .350 shorter on each side to 3 wheel?


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@May 24 2007, 01:53 PM~7971019
> *do you think I'd get away with the v6 one only being .350 shorter on each side to 3 wheel?
> *


Yup, thats what he has in his hardtop 3  just make sure it's a 2wd axel


----------



## 5DEUCE

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 22 2007, 11:52 PM~7960762
> *true...The 4 cylinders are 1.350 shorter per side....the v-6 are only .350 shorter.
> *


do you have any pics you can post up man!?


----------



## 5DEUCE

:dunno:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@May 27 2007, 04:47 PM~7988827
> *do you have any pics you can post up man!?
> *


Nope no pics :uh: 




























j/p :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## six-4lover

how much would it be for a chrome one set up for a wishbone


----------



## Dozierman

Great topic. My buddy has a 64 he is worried about clearance for his skirts so this is something we can explore when finalizing his project. Which toyota rear end is recommended again. Peace...


----------



## Dozierman

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## chato83

so what year toyota tacoma and a 2 wheel drive v-6 engine right


----------



## keneken

Ron, Oj, Jessica. Good people. Can't wait to get my rear end package shipped to me.


----------



## caddylow

I've been following this toyota rear topic for awhile now and I am wondering how you hook up the brake hose/lines . I'm assuming that the toyota rear has metric threads for the brakes and original chevy drums and aftermarket rear disc brake kits are standard sae? Is there a distribution block for the rearend that is metric for the lines to the wheels and sae to connect to the line leading to the master cyl. Also , aren't the bolt patterns on the toy rears metric and the og chevy rears / wire wheel adapters sae? Just trying to get some knowledge on this topic. Whoever figured out that the toyota rear would fit in an impala(I think Ron of Black Magic) has to be given credit.


----------



## 5DEUCE

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 29 2007, 10:11 PM~8004721
> *Nope no pics :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/p :biggrin:
> *


that looks sweet! how much would you charge to build on like this (v6 2wd)? and how much would shipping be to toronto canada???


----------



## espinoza surfaces

95' CAPRICE REAR END WORKED REAL NICE FOR ME.


----------



## 3whlcmry

TTT


----------



## 5DEUCE

ttt


----------



## 5DEUCE

t
t
t
for tacomas :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631

tizzle


----------



## BlueBerry

What about a T-100 rear diff............??????????


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by PITBULL+Sep 30 2005, 09:38 PM~3919726-->
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^ oh and i didnt mention , *you dont have to reinforce the housing either , for a cleaner look*  ......
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2006, 11:38 PM~5372705
> *the versaille rear end , is not as strong as a truck nine inch , it is a PASSENGER car rearend it wasnt designed to carry a load the same as the TRUCK one , very big differance ...... we make the nine '' for any car , AND DOES NOT REQUIRE THE UGLY REINFORCING under the housing  ,,,, we also have one here now for a g-body ...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PITBULL_@Dec 4 2007, 07:13 PM~9373496
> *Chrome  FORD 9''  G body Rearend :0
> 
> 
> *


finally came around ehh? :biggrin:


----------



## BlueBerry

What about a rear diff out of a T-100 , 4x4 , 6 lug............??????????



Will them work ??? - I know where one is at..............


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Feb 14 2008, 02:41 AM~9939571
> *What about a rear diff out of a T-100 , 4x4 , 6 lug............??????????
> Will them work ??? - I know where one is at..............
> *


i have a 4x4of a 98 6 lug on my impala more for some massive hopping it works


----------



## HighProCam

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Feb 14 2008, 02:41 AM~9939571
> *What about a rear diff out of a T-100 , 4x4 , 6 lug............??????????
> Will them work ??? - I know where one is at..............
> *


Many are looking at Toyota because there already narrow to fit skirts, a T-100 is the early generation of Toyota's Full Size line-up. So there's that to consider....


----------



## impala_631

im picking mine up friday


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Feb 14 2008, 05:40 AM~9939569
> *finally came around ehh? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 22 2008, 04:30 PM~10230239
> *im picking mine up friday
> *



you going to like it bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by HighProCam_@Feb 14 2008, 02:03 PM~9942774
> *Many are looking at Toyota because there already narrow to fit skirts, a T-100 is the early generation of Toyota's Full Size line-up. So there's that to consider....
> *


i like the pic in your avatar :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## str8W3stC0ast1n




----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 22 2008, 10:47 PM~10231989
> *i like the pic in your avatar :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Feb 14 2008, 04:40 AM~9939569
> *finally came around ehh? :biggrin:
> *


Must have been for the poll's reinforced or non-reinforced :biggrin:


----------



## TAYLORMADE

Any pics of a Toyota's set up with stock Impala mounts?


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by TAYLORMADE_@Mar 26 2008, 09:32 AM~10258729
> *Any pics of a Toyota's set up with stock Impala mounts?
> *


x2


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TAYLORMADE_@Mar 26 2008, 10:32 AM~10258729
> *Any pics of a Toyota's set up with stock Impala mounts?
> *


ron post some pictures with stock mounts on page 3


----------



## Guest




----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Mar 26 2008, 12:33 PM~10259540
> *ron post some pictures with stock mounts on page 3
> *


i think they are looking for stock mounts as in the bannana bar/panhard bar


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

TTT For this topic.


----------



## TAYLORMADE

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 26 2008, 02:22 PM~10260461
> *i think they are looking for stock mounts as in the bannana bar/panhard bar
> *


yea,stock Impala mounts, come on classic custom,u know I'm not talking about toyota mount  .


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TAYLORMADE_@Mar 26 2008, 04:10 PM~10261370
> *yea,stock Impala mounts, come on classic custom,u know I'm not talking about toyota mount  .
> *


lol i know that. 

for some reason i thought you were just talking about welding the stock impala trailing arm mounts to the Toyota rear end. i had forgot about the pan hard and banana bar. (i haven't ran ether in years)


----------



## sweet63rolln

Ron, 
will the yota rearends work well with fender skerts on a 6 trey


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by sweet63rolln_@Apr 2 2008, 08:29 PM~10320498
> *Ron,
> will the yota rearends work well with fender skerts on a 6 trey
> *


Thats the main thing..They're shorter for running skirts


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 26 2008, 04:52 AM~10257808
> *Must have been for the poll's reinforced or non-reinforced :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: 









BLACKMAGIC setting standards AGAIN :cheesy:


----------



## impala_631

i picked mine up last week, still sitting in the back of my truck... :dunno:


----------



## sweet63rolln

> _Originally posted by Low61Mom_@May 11 2006, 12:53 PM~5409334
> *Ok Boys time to let the girl talk about this subject......I would have to agree with supporting the Ford 9" it is the only rear end that holds up.  I know Brent mentioned about Nascar.....but I come from a long line of ******** and that is all my dad and fellow competitors used in their Pulling Trucks.  These rearends can handle the abuse and mostly they handle torque.  If you know about car there is horsepower and then there is the horsepower at the back wheels.  If you have a rearend that can't handle the torque, then snap.  That is also why all the hot rod guys run Ford 9".  I don't know how a Toyota rearend could hold up under torque because I don't think Toyota makes anything that has torque. :0  :biggrin:
> 
> Here is something else I found:  Why is the Ford rear desired by many building hot rods and race cars?
> 
> The 8" and 9" have an extra bearing in the front of the pinion to give it extra support.  This third bearing reduces flexing of the pinion under hard acceleration.  these rears also utilize the axle bearing to retain the axle, unlike C-clips used in some other rears.  If an axle were to break, the c-clip retainer, located in the carrier, can not keep a broken axle in the housing.  The drop-out carrier also makes maintenance easier.  There you go, do a search on Ford rear ends and you will find all kinds of info
> *


----------



## sweet63rolln

> _Originally posted by Low61Mom_@May 11 2006, 12:53 PM~5409334
> *Ok Boys time to let the girl talk about this subject......I would have to agree with supporting the Ford 9" it is the only rear end that holds up.  I know Brent mentioned about Nascar.....but I come from a long line of ******** and that is all my dad and fellow competitors used in their Pulling Trucks.  These rearends can handle the abuse and mostly they handle torque.  If you know about car there is horsepower and then there is the horsepower at the back wheels.  If you have a rearend that can't handle the torque, then snap.  That is also why all the hot rod guys run Ford 9".  I don't know how a Toyota rearend could hold up under torque because I don't think Toyota makes anything that has torque. :0  :biggrin:
> 
> Here is something else I found:  Why is the Ford rear desired by many building hot rods and race cars?
> 
> The 8" and 9" have an extra bearing in the front of the pinion to give it extra support.  This third bearing reduces flexing of the pinion under hard acceleration.  these rears also utilize the axle bearing to retain the axle, unlike C-clips used in some other rears.  If an axle were to break, the c-clip retainer, located in the carrier, can not keep a broken axle in the housing.  The drop-out carrier also makes maintenance easier.  There you go, do a search on Ford rear ends and you will find all kinds of info
> *


----------



## sweet63rolln

sorry for the doubble psot of 61 moms coment 
as a customizer I couldn't and wouldn't say the yota's rear end wouldn't hold up
specaily the 1ton, for the one ton has to be a work horse to be able to hold up to the work load . by saying that thay cant handle large amounts of tork do you realize the amount of tork it takes to get a 1 ton pay load moving . remember it's
tork that gets you off the line and horse power that carry's you home . Yotas are one of the biggest comepedators in the rock climbing world and in that life it's all about tork . Not to seem like a red neck but rock climbing is a lot of custom faborcating and custom work in suspention work thay need lots of travle just the 
same as juice and a lot of thangs are shaired between the 2 , realizing it or not.
yes the ford 9" has been around for years. but not all of them are made in the us 
lots of them were made in mexaco and canada. that stared back in the '70s .


but the cool thing about low's is trying diffrent things and found out what works 
well and what dosent . thats the tru meaning of custom trying diffrent stuff thats not stock.

remeber keep the work clean and reliable thats the main thing


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by sweet63rolln_@Apr 7 2008, 09:57 PM~10359985
> *sorry for the doubble psot of 61 moms coment
> as a customizer I couldn't and wouldn't say the yota's rear end wouldn't hold up
> specaily the 1ton, for the one ton has to be a work horse to be able to hold up to the work load  . by saying that thay cant handle large amounts of tork do you realize the amount of tork it takes to get a 1 ton pay load moving . remember it's
> tork that gets you off the line and horse power that carry's you home . Yotas are one of the biggest comepedators in the rock climbing world and in that life it's all about tork . Not to seem like a red neck but rock climbing is a lot of custom faborcating and custom work in suspention work thay need lots of travle just the
> same as juice and a lot of thangs are shaired between the 2 , realizing it or not.
> yes the ford 9" has been around for years. but not all of them are made in the us
> lots of them were made in mexaco and canada. that stared back in the '70s .
> but the cool thing about low's is trying diffrent things and found out what works
> well and what dosent . thats the tru meaning of custom trying diffrent stuff thats not stock.
> 
> remeber keep the work clean and reliable thats the main thing
> *


 :uh:


----------



## JBug68

Ron...I need help! The Toyota is too short for my 68. The drums hit the frame! I dont know what to do.


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 14 2008, 12:46 PM~9942304
> *i have a 4x4of a 98 6 lug on my impala more for some massive hopping it works
> *


you mean massive weight?


----------



## MODHOPPER

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 9 2008, 06:33 PM~10376645
> *you mean massive weight?
> *


Take one to know one. :0


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Apr 9 2008, 09:59 PM~10378710
> *Take one to know one. :0
> *


if you cant beat em judge em :biggrin:


----------



## MODHOPPER

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 9 2008, 10:02 PM~10378723
> *if you cant beat em judge em :biggrin:
> *


Shit I got fired on my day off they said I was stealin boxs. :roflmao:


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Apr 9 2008, 05:24 PM~10374800
> *Ron...I need help! The Toyota is too short for my 68. The drums hit the frame! I dont know what to do.
> *


i think its recomended for the xframe impalas


----------



## JBug68

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Apr 10 2008, 04:19 AM~10379729
> *i think its recomended for the xframe impalas
> *


Ron built it for my 68.


----------



## JBug68

Looks like it is not going to work. I will just keep it to put on my 62 if it will fit. Ron, what do you have that will fit under my 68 and will the rear end you built me fit my 62 fine? Thanks!


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Apr 10 2008, 07:01 AM~10380167
> *Looks like it is not going to work. I will just keep it to put on my 62 if it will fit. Ron, what do you have that will fit under my 68 and will the rear end you built me fit my 62 fine? Thanks!
> *


 the mounts would be different from a 68-62 rearend


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Apr 10 2008, 01:05 AM~10378745
> *Shit I got fired on my day off they said I was stealin boxs. :roflmao:
> *


what the hell you doin stealing boxes......you gonna build a club house :biggrin:


----------



## JBug68

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 10 2008, 08:39 AM~10380634
> *the mounts would be different from a 68-62 rearend
> *


Well Ron.....what should I do??


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Sep 30 2005, 07:44 AM~3914871
> *Who told you they were running Toyota rear ends??  I've never heard of that.
> *




:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 10 2008, 11:13 AM~10380845
> *what the hell you doin stealing boxes......you gonna build a club house :biggrin:
> *


just watched that last night :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dozierman

Just went to a friend-of-mines house this past thurs and he was runnin' a 1982 toyota rearend under his 64 Impala. Looks good and it fits just nicely. TTT!!!!


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Apr 9 2008, 11:05 PM~10378745
> *Shit I got fired on my day off they said I was stealin boxs. :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Impslap

I'm definitely considering this axle for my ride. According to this guide the Tacoma, Tundra and Sequoia share the same axle:

http://home.4x4wire.com/erik/diffs/#T100-Tundra 

If its good enough for a heavy-ass Sequoia's 6700lb GVWR, it will definitely hold up to an Impala (including a badass setup) weighing a lot less.


----------



## Impslap

So has anyone used this with the stock banana bar and panhard rod?


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## 5DEUCE

tacoma finally in the house thanks Ron! good quality!


----------



## 64sure

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlow24

TTT


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

TTT X2


----------



## elsylient

any one else 


> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Sep 23 2006, 03:27 PM~6230978
> *WHAT YEAR FORD AND WHAT MODEL HAS THEM 9'' REAR END AXLES
> I NEED ONE FOR MY 64.
> CAN ANYBODY TELL ME.
> *


----------



## 64flattop

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Jun 30 2008, 07:41 PM~10984814
> *any one else
> *


early 80 f-150 1/2 ton 11"drums


----------



## orange 83

> :biggrin: yeah ron does em,


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by espinoza surfaces_@Jul 9 2007, 06:01 AM~8264408
> *95' CAPRICE REAR END WORKED REAL NICE FOR ME.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That gives you the disk brakes without having to add them also :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## onidog63

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@May 9 2008, 05:10 PM~10620254
> *tacoma finally in the house thanks Ron! good quality!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW MANY C NOTES DID THAT COST YOU?
> *


----------



## jtheshowstoppper

i heard there are 2 diff lengths of tacoma rearends what year and length for a 64


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by espinoza surfaces_@Jul 9 2007, 06:01 AM~8264408
> *95' CAPRICE REAR END WORKED REAL NICE FOR ME.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so i should get one of these for my 65 :0 any pics of it


----------



## jtheshowstoppper

ttt


----------



## El Duez

ford 9 with discs I saw on craigslist.

http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/pts/956535258.html


----------



## Jimmy C

F/ years I used the 9" Ford rears f/ drag racing. There are the 9" housings that are slotted that will take a 9 1/4" ring gear also. The axles are big and a detroit locker installs easily. 
My question is; are the Toyota Tacoma axles bigger/housings stronger than the 9" Fords? Is this the reason f/ using them on the hoppers?
I wouldn't be surprised if Toyota has something that's better.
Back in the 60s and 70s, at the track, Fords were all Chevy from the trans back as Chevies were easier to set up f/ good traction, and stronger equipment from the factory and from aftermarket companies was made for Chevies back then.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Jimmy C_@Dec 13 2008, 07:18 PM~12422832
> *F/ years I used the 9" Ford rears f/ drag racing.  There are the 9" housings that are slotted that will take a 9 1/4" ring gear also.  The axles are big and a detroit locker installs easily.
> My question is; are the Toyota Tacoma axles bigger/housings stronger than the 9" Fords?  Is this the reason f/ using them on the hoppers?
> I wouldn't be surprised if Toyota has something that's better.
> Back in the 60s and 70s, at the track,  Fords were all Chevy from the trans back as Chevies were easier to set up f/ good traction, and stronger equipment from the factory and from aftermarket companies was made for Chevies back then.
> *


The axle on a Toyota is larger at the wheel load(bearing) then a passager car 9''...
Some of the truck axles are the same diameter.....What I like about the toyota tacoma diffs are that they are already shorter. And upgrades are cheaper and simple
There is a ton of pros and cons, but I have found out way more pros tehn cons.

Don't get me wrong a Nodular nine is a kick ass rear for high horse pwoer apps, but a stock toyota will handle 600 h.p....100% better then the stock 8.8 from an Impala


----------



## Classic Customs

blast from the past


----------



## socapots

no doubt. 
certainly some good info in this topic.


----------



## cruz77

Will the 1997 tacoma rear end fit my 64 impala?


----------



## Classic Customs

:yes:


----------



## madmax64

my works great


----------



## badwayz30

What year taco rear end will fit a 61 impala?


----------



## cutty boi

> _Originally posted by badwayz30_@Oct 3 2009, 11:58 PM~15261947
> *What year taco rear end will fit a 61 impala?
> *


i would go with a 96 and up 4 cyl i belive the r 1.5 shorter than stock


----------



## badwayz30

> _Originally posted by cutty boi_@Oct 4 2009, 12:15 AM~15262011
> *i would go with a 96 and up 4 cyl i belive the r 1.5 shorter than stock
> *


Far as the brakes. Is it worth it to get a rear end with drums and get a conversion kit. thanks for the help by the way


----------



## EDGAR1

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Sep 30 2009, 10:13 PM~15235892
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my works great
> *


I NEED ONE OF THOSE! HOW MUCH FOR THE CHROME ONE?


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by EDGAR1_@Oct 11 2009, 09:05 PM~15328638
> *I NEED ONE OF THOSE! HOW MUCH FOR THE CHROME ONE?
> *


you will spend between $1500-$1600 through empire customs. blackmagic is a couple hundred cheaper but the empire chrome looks cleaner IMO 

you can build your own for a little cheaper but be careful welding on your impala mounts to make sure your good before plating


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by cutty boi_@Oct 4 2009, 12:15 AM~15262011
> *i would go with a 96 and up 4 cyl i belive the r 1.5 shorter than stock
> *


i think the 4 looks just a little to narrow. the six is perfect


----------



## OUTHOPU

Had a question but found the answer after going over all the pages again.


----------



## EDGAR1

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 12 2009, 03:38 AM~15329970
> *you will spend between $1500-$1600 through empire customs. blackmagic is a couple hundred cheaper but the empire chrome looks cleaner IMO
> 
> you can build your own for a little cheaper but be careful welding on your impala mounts to make sure your good before plating
> *


THANKS FOR THE INFO HOMIE


----------



## true rider

TTT good old topic


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by EDGAR1_@Oct 12 2009, 06:00 PM~15335372
> *THANKS FOR THE INFO HOMIE
> *


don't tell Ron though. he takes the mexicali chrome stuff personal

:0 


you know i'm playin ronnie boy


----------



## Hoppn62

http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/4396/005pdl.jpg
http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/4668/004ow.jpg
Here is the one I am building


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 3 2009, 03:59 PM~15550979
> *don't tell Ron though. he takes the mexicali chrome stuff personal
> 
> :0
> you know i'm playin ronnie boy
> *


You know this...mang :biggrin: . 

But the chrome from Mexico is done without the EPA standard,so more Nickel is used and makes for a much brighter chrome. 

Don't get me wrong I've gotten fucked on some chrome before, But it still looked better then here  

Tommy, all your stuff went down today, should be ready in 2 weeks :biggrin: 

TTT foe Mexicali


----------



## doctahouse

Will a 1993 T100 differential fit under the skirts? How would you convert from the factory 6 bolt to the 5? Is new axles needed?


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Nov 11 2009, 01:12 PM~15634497
> *Will a 1993 T100 differential fit under the skirts? How would you convert from the factory 6 bolt to the 5? Is new axles needed?
> *


just get a tacoma homie. i'm thinking that rear is way to wide


----------



## doctahouse

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 11 2009, 01:22 PM~15634578
> *just get a tacoma homie. i'm thinking that rear is way to wide
> *



Thank you, you saved me a pile of hassle!!!


----------



## Hoppn62

here is the one I built and installed


----------



## Hoppn62

ttt


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

* to clear a couple misconceptions up,.. "Mexicali chrome" serves its ideal purpose, low price chrome plating done quick. They actually do have their own version of EPA down there, its just CONSIDERABLY more relaxed than here in the states. As far as thicker nickle, Ron is absolutely correct, it makes for a brighter whiter chrome, and helps make up for the lack of the initial copper plating process. Copper cyanide (the chemical used for step one of the plating process)is very difficult/expensive to import to Mexico since 9/11. As its a hazardous material and well,.. ITS CYANIDE!!! Lol 

Triple plated chrome process is a bit more intensive than the two step process done in mexicali. I cannot speak for any or all chrome shops anywhere else but the shop we use for our parts does as follows, after the initial strip and prepolish all shops do,..

-Copper plate, then buff
-nickle plate, then buff again
-chrome plate, buff, then final polish

This way of plating gives a "deeper" chrome luster. 

Both ways are good and serve their individual purposes, its all in what the individual is looking for, or what the shop selling the parts prefers to sell their customer

Again it all boils down to preference. 
*


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS

uffin:


----------



## doctahouse

****This info for 7.5" ring gear only*******

I thought I'd add some info for those wanting to put in a Detroit Locker or Tru Trac. If you have a 7.5" ring gear, you will need part number 911A565. The cheapest place I found was http://www.drivetrainspecialists.com @ $507

Next you will have to change the bearings if your carrier has 45mm bearing journals. The Tru Trac has 50mm so you need larger bearings. The part number is 32101X. If you decide to change out your pinion bearings at the same time, you'll need part number 30306, 32307. Your part store will be able to cross reference those numbers if you go with Timken or SKF etc.

I took my complete carrier in to get the pinion pre load set again and lashed up. The bearings are slightly wider, so this is a must do.


----------



## 5DEUCE

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Oct 1 2009, 12:13 AM~15235892
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my works great
> *


who built this axle?... looks a bit different


----------



## AndrewH

we need an axle swap topic. would be nice to reference widths and styles for different cars at the click of a mouse. I'm sure this topic shows what axle is same width as a cutlass,but I still have 15 pages


----------



## Classic Customs

another fine product from BMH


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 18 2010, 06:29 PM~16330694
> *we need an axle swap topic. would be nice to reference widths and styles for different cars at the click of a mouse. I'm sure this topic shows what axle is same width as a cutlass,but I still have 15 pages
> *


GOOD IDEA, i cant remember who but they post a very complete listing. 
maybe nybossman? not sure though


----------



## AndrewH

i remember seeing a 9" width list at one time. One thing I'm curious, what rear ends do the ford vans have under them? the thick truck housings or..?

I'm also sure there are plenty of other rear ends out there that would be useful to us. Somthing without pinion flange adaptors,etc would be nice


----------



## lvj64

n Sane motorsport vegas NEVADA got you all day long tacoma rear end SWEET lock up wish bone :cheesy:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by lvj64_@Jan 18 2010, 08:54 PM~16333018
> * n Sane motorsport vegas NEVADA got you all day long tacoma rear end SWEET lock up wish bone  :cheesy:
> *


yea, thats BMH grasshopper


----------



## Silentdawg

I got a BM tacoma rear for sale in sweden, europeans hit me up.


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jan 19 2010, 03:25 AM~16336533
> *I got a BM tacoma rear for sale in sweden, europeans hit me up.
> *


Dayum, They all over the place :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 18 2010, 08:37 PM~16330799
> *another fine product from BMH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 wow i like


----------



## Ked O.P.

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs+Jan 18 2010, 07:39 PM~16330823-->
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD IDEA, i cant remember who but they post a very complete listing.
> maybe nybossman?  not sure though
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this the List you're talking about?</span> :biggrin: <!--QuoteBegin-Lord Duez_@Nov 13 2009, 09:44 AM~15654145
> *Chevy
> Outside
> Width    Year              Model
> 54.25    1983-2004    Chevy S10 2WD, GMC S15 2WD
> 57.75    1962-1964    Chevy II/Nova
> 57.75    1965-1967    Chevy II/Nova
> 58.00    1978-1988    Chevy Malibu, Monte Carlo
> 59.50    1968-1982    Corvette
> 60.00    1955-1964    Chevy Car
> 60.00    1967-1969    Camaro
> 60.25    1968-1979    Chevy II/Nova
> 60.50    1984-1995    Corvette
> 60.50    1964-1967    Chevelle
> 62.00    1955-1959    Chevy Pickup
> 62.50    1968-1972    Chevelle
> 62.50    1970-1981    Camaro/Firebird
> 
> <span style=\'color:red\'>Ford
> Outside
> Width	Year  Model
> 56.50	1969-1977  Maverick 8"
> 57.00	1974-1978  Mustang II 8"
> 57.25	1957-1959  Ford, Ranchero, Station Wagon
> 57.25	1965-1966  Mustang
> 58.00	1966-1977  Bronco
> 58.00	1964-1965  Falcon
> 58.00	1977-1981  Granada/Versailles
> 58.50	1977-1981  Versailles
> 59.25	1967-1970  Mustang, Fairlane, Comet, Cougar
> 60.00	1967  Cougar
> 60.00	1958-1960  Edsel
> 61.00	1964-1971  Ford Full Size
> 61.00	1949-1951  Mercury
> 61.25	1957-1972  Ford F-100 Pickup
> 61.25	1960-1964  Ford Full Size
> 61.25	1971-1973  Mustang
> 61.25	1967-1973  Torino, Ranchero, Fairlane
> 63.00	1970-1979  Ranchero & Torino
> 63.00	1972-1979  Ford Full Size & Intermediate
> 63.50	1967  Fairlane (Coil Springs)
> 65.25	1973-1986  Ford F-150 Pickup
> 65.25	1978-1986  Bronco
> 65.25	1973-1986  Ford Van 3/4 Ton
> 68.00	1972            Ford Van 3/4 Ton
> 69.25	1977-1986  Ford E-150 Van
> *


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Ked O.P._@Jan 19 2010, 11:35 PM~16347306
> *Is this the List you're talking about? :biggrin: [/color]
> *


copy save and print


----------



## EDGAR1

WHATS THE SIZE I NEED THE OUTSIDE WIDTH TO BE TO BE ABLE TO RUN SKIRTS ON MY 64?


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by Chucks+Jan 19 2010, 08:30 PM~16345279-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0 wow i like
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Ked [email protected] 19 2010, 10:35 PM~16347306
> *Is this the List you're talking about? :biggrin: [/color]
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats it homie, thanks
> <!--QuoteBegin-EDGAR1_@Jan 20 2010, 09:25 AM~16350424
> *WHATS THE SIZE I NEED THE OUTSIDE WIDTH TO BE TO BE ABLE TO RUN SKIRTS ON MY 64?
> *


58 and 1/2 will clear


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 20 2010, 03:44 AM~16348638
> *copy save and print
> *



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Ked O.P.

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 20 2010, 11:18 AM~16350861
> *
> glad that I could help... :thumbsup: uffin: *


----------



## EDGAR1

I HAVE A 84 MONTE CARLO, WOULD I BE ABLE TO USE THE REAR END FROM IT ON MY 64 TO CLEAR MY SKIRTS?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by EDGAR1_@Jan 21 2010, 08:51 PM~16368454
> *I HAVE A 84 MONTE CARLO, WOULD I BE ABLE TO USE THE REAR END FROM IT ON MY 64 TO CLEAR MY SKIRTS?
> *


Um..The topic title reads toyota rear in impala not G body rear into impala. Don't clutter this usefull topic with off point questions. G body rears are not known for being very strong either. Post your question as a new topic or better yet do a search.


----------



## EDGAR1

MY BAD HOMIE, SORRY BOUT THAT.


----------



## NICE DREAMS

my freind put a toyota rear end in his 64 and it works great


----------



## rob-63ss

Just wanted to know what a reasonable price would be for a toyota rear end and wishbone installed on a 63 impala


----------



## Ked O.P.

Toyota Axle Widths: 
(all widths are measured wms-wms, wms=wheel mounting surface)

* '79-85 front axle~ 55.5", rear axle~ 55"
* '86-95 front IFS~ 59", rear axle~ 58.5"
* Tacoma 4x4, '96-up 4runner front IFS~ ???, rear axle- 60"
* T100 front IFS~ 65", rear axle~ 66.75"
* Tundra front/rear~ ??
* '90-97 Landcruiser FJ-80/FZJ-80 front axle~ 63.5", rear~ ??

* Another tidbit: 2wd 4runners, Tacoma PreRunners, T100's, and Tundra's use 6-lug wheels- same as the 4x4's
(the other 2wd's use 5-lug)

:0


----------



## Classic Customs

"toyota rear in for impala"

:uh: i just noticed i messed the title up :banghead:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Feb 1 2010, 02:35 PM~16478135
> *"toyota rear in for impala"
> 
> :uh: i just noticed i messed the title up  :banghead:
> *


haha.. no worries man. everyone knows what you mean. ive honestly never noticed. always thought it said rear end.. haha


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Feb 1 2010, 02:35 PM~16478135
> *"toyota rear in for impala"
> 
> :uh: i just noticed i messed the title up  :banghead:
> *


Only took you 19 pages to realize it....I can't believe Kingfish didn't correct you
(NO **** FISH) :biggrin: 

Bustin out 3 more and 2 more on there way, To The Top for Yota's  









2 are going Disc brake upgrades... :0


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 1 2010, 11:09 PM~16485087
> *Only took you 19 pages to realize it....I can't believe Kingfish didn't correct you
> (NO **** FISH) :biggrin:
> 
> Bustin out 3 more and 2 more on there way, To The Top for Yota's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 are going Disc brake upgrades... :0
> *


i see the quality controller was inspecting the welds again lol


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Oh shit, I didn't even see the lil bitch all up in the mix....Trix tellin it like it is...Da Junk yard cat :biggrin: 

She even has her hi-beams on :wow:


----------



## stevie d

haha bless her


----------



## Hannibal Lector

looks like yo putting in sum work in the shop ron!


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by socapots+Feb 1 2010, 07:50 PM~16481982-->
> 
> 
> 
> haha.. no worries man. everyone knows what you mean. ive honestly never noticed. always thought it said rear end.. haha
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 1 2010, 11:09 PM~16485087
> *Only took you 19 pages to realize it....I can't believe Kingfish didn't correct you
> (NO **** FISH) :biggrin:
> 
> Bustin out 3 more and 2 more on there way, To The Top for Yota's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 are going Disc brake upgrades... :0
> *


 :wow: :wave:


----------



## 85CarLow

> *
> 
> Toyota Axle Widths:
> (all widths are measured wms-wms, wms=wheel mounting surface)
> 
> * '79-85 front axle~ 55.5", rear axle~ 55"
> * '86-95 front IFS~ 59", rear axle~ 58.5"
> * Tacoma 4x4, '96-up 4runner front IFS~ ???, rear axle- 60"
> * T100 front IFS~ 65", rear axle~ 66.75"
> * Tundra front/rear~ ??
> * '90-97 Landcruiser FJ-80/FZJ-80 front axle~ 63.5", rear~ ??
> 
> * Another tidbit: 2wd 4runners, Tacoma PreRunners, T100's, and Tundra's use 6-lug wheels- same as the 4x4's
> (the other 2wd's use 5-lug)
> *


Im trying to runs skirts on a lifted 63 like i see others are on 63's and 64's, I see that a 58.5 would work and so according to the list you put up the 86-95 toyotas would work for me but what type of truck? tacoma, tundra ... etc. or does it matter? and also 2wd or 4x4?


----------



## socapots

it is listed back a bit i think. 
Pretty sure they sayin tacoma, Id assume the gears would be different between the 2 as well. but i dunno. still in the researching phases myself. be some time before i get to do anything on the 63 myself.


----------



## Ked O.P.

> _Originally posted by 85CarLow_@Feb 2 2010, 09:24 AM~16487189
> *Im trying to runs skirts on a lifted 63 like i see others are on 63's and 64's, I see that a 58.5 would work and so according to the list you put up the 86-95 toyotas would work for me but what type of truck? tacoma, tundra ... etc. or does it matter? and also 2wd or 4x4?
> *


2wd Tacoma will work... 4x4 has 6 lug bolt pattern...


----------



## danp68

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Feb 1 2010, 04:35 PM~16478135
> *"toyota rear in for impala"
> 
> :uh: i just noticed i messed the title up  :banghead:
> *


i never seen this topic and i noticed that-thats why i opened it...to see how many smartasses corrected you already :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 85CarLow

> *
> 2wd Tacoma will work... 4x4 has 6 lug bolt pattern...
> *


What about the gear ratios and all that? or would it work ok? also would the differential fit right in or do I have to get one out of a different car or a manufactured one? I will be using a 327 engine with a 350 trans.


----------



## socapots

http://www.brian894x4.com/Gearratiosanddiffs.html

look half way down the page. Didnt read it yet myself.


----------



## socapots

http://www.oldride.com/library/1964_chevrolet_impala.html

and 3/4 down the page are for the 64s. 
Id assume they will be similar for most early 60s cars.


----------



## 85CarLow

So do I just try to match up what gear ratio I currently have on my impala right now? I am 100% completely new to gear ratios and rear axle info.


----------



## socapots

im thinking that will be the best way to go about it. 

Guessing that when you buy the new rear end they would want to know what gear ratio you are looking for. 

Then again i dont know how many different ones would be possible with the tacoma from factory. It may only be 2 or 3.


----------



## 85CarLow

Does anyone know if you are suppose to match the gear ratios from the axle you get to the one you had or how does the gear ratio work? and is there any problems with connecting the drive shaft? (talking about swaping a 63/64 impala rear for a toyota rear)


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by 85CarLow_@Feb 3 2010, 07:07 PM~16503983
> *Does anyone know if you are suppose to match the gear ratios from the axle you get to the one you had or how does the gear ratio work? and is there any problems with connecting the drive shaft? (talking about swaping a 63/64 impala rear for a toyota rear)
> *


the four or six cylinder rear will work just fine. and there is a yoke piece that bolts to the rear that matches your impala universal joint. 

the gearing was post somewhere near the front of the topic.


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics+Oct 1 2005, 02:13 AM~3921666-->
> 
> 
> 
> NO SHORTENING NEEDED.WE MAKE A YOKE FOR THE PINION FLANGE ,THAT ADAPTS RIGHT TO YOUR DRIVELINE...IT ALSO DOESN'T REQUIRE DRIVELINE TO BE SHORTENED ...THE FLANGE IS 1.250 LONG AND THE TOYOTA 3 RD MEMBER IS 1.150 SHORTER THAN A STOCK 8.8 IMPALA 3 RD MEMBER :cheesy:
> 
> WE SELL THE REAR AXLE COMPLETE FOR 585.00 REINFORCED AND WITH MOUNTS .IT ALSO COMES WITH THE YOKE...WE SET THEM UP EITHER STOCK OR FOR THE WISHBONE
> THE 1 TON VERSION IS 650.00 COMPLETE,AND 1000.00 WITH DICS SET-UP
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2005, 01:54 AM~3921623
> *HERES ONE DONE WITH USING STOCK MOUNTS......THIS CHROME DIFF. IS A 4 CYLINDER AXLE...THE SECOND ONE IS A 1 TON AXLE....HAS A MASSIVE 1.680
> AXLE SHAFT....0.300 LARGER THAN A STOCK FORD 9 INCH FROM A 1/2 TON PICK-UP.....THE 4  AND 6 CYL. AXLE USE A 1.550 AXLE ,STILL .175 LARGER...THE MAIN REASON RACER USE A 9 INCH IS BECAUSE OF THE 32 SPLINES AXLES, AND THAT FORD MADE MILLIONS OF THEM !!! FOR OUR USE MOST NEED TO BE MODIFIED,LIKE SHORTEN ,WHICH IS VERY COSTLY
> 96 AND UP AXLES ARE 1.5 SHORTER ,AND 96 AND UNDER ARE 2.5 SHORTER OVER-ALL THEN A STOCK IMPALA
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2005, 01:32 AM~3921569
> *I'D RATHER USE A IMPORT AXLE THAN ANYTHING FROM A FORD... :biggrin:
> MY RADICAL DANCER DOES A 50''  PANCAKE WITH 24 BATTERIES AND 9 PUMPS,ONLY BROKE IT TWICE IN  7 YRS.!!!!
> THE TOYOTA AXLE HAS 3 DIFFERENT GEAR RATIOS 3;22 ,3;54 , 4;12...THERE IS ALSO 2 TYPES OF DIFFERENTIAL, 4 CYL. AND 6 CYL.
> 4 CYL. IS GOOD FOR A STREET HOPPER....BUT THE V6 AXLE IS JUST AS STRONG AS A 9 INCH....THEY ARE A FULL FLOATING AXLE AS WELL......
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Badass94Cad_@Sep 30 2005, 11:38 AM~3916496
> *I don't remember the gearing on stock Toyota truck rearends right now (and I don't feel like looking it up) since it's been a while since I've played with them, but if you use a 2WD rearend, which is a 5-lug Chevy bolt pattern, the stock gearing is like in the 3.23 range, which is where you would most likely want your street car to be anyway.  A 4x4 axle would be a 6-lug, and those are in the 4.13 range.  Like I said, don't take those numbers as Bible, but they're ballpark from memory.
> 
> Oh, and you can change gears in a Toyota axle just as easily as a Chevy or Ford.
> Jeff
> *




From the begining pages.. for anyone who wants a recap.. and the new people around.


----------



## 432-hardlines

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 1 2010, 11:09 PM~16485087
> *Only took you 19 pages to realize it....I can't believe Kingfish didn't correct you
> (NO **** FISH) :biggrin:
> 
> Bustin out 3 more and 2 more on there way, To The Top for Yota's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 are going Disc brake upgrades... :0
> *


one of those mine? :thumbsup:


----------



## 85CarLow

Im fixing to get a 93 yota rear end but I'm trying to figure out if the gear ratios on that would be alright for the 63 I have. First off I cant even figure out what gear ratio I have on the 63, can anyone help. I looked all around the rear end and found nothing but some casting numbers on the housing which don't help at all.


----------



## cutty boi

> _Originally posted by 85CarLow_@Mar 6 2010, 07:25 PM~16815696
> *Im fixing to get a 93 yota rear end but I'm trying to figure out if the gear ratios on that would be alright for the 63 I have. First off I cant even figure out what gear ratio I have on the 63, can anyone help. I looked all around the rear end and found nothing but some casting numbers on the housing which don't help at all.
> *


i think the 4 cyl toyota gears are close to a stock impala gear


----------



## 85CarLow

The one that i would prob. get is from a 4 cyl. toyota, i think its a 3.7 gear ratio. So should I worry about the impala stock gear ratio or not.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 85CarLow_@Mar 6 2010, 10:46 PM~16816357
> *The one that i would prob. get is from a 4 cyl. toyota, i think its a 3.7 gear ratio. So should I worry about the impala stock gear ratio or not.
> *


To figure out your Impala gear ratio you count the teeth on the ring gear and on the pinion gear. Divide the ring gear number by the pinion gear number, that gives you the ratio. If you are still running a powerglide then a lower number ratio than stock would be a good thing, it will keep your rpm's down when riding.


----------



## EL MEROMERO

ttt


----------



## Classic Customs




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@May 11 2010, 04:16 AM~17451444
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh shit, you got a chrome toy axle :wow: ....sup Tommy, got all the wishbones done today...Fuck I'm tried....Call ya in the a.m


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@May 11 2010, 09:16 PM~17451444
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey Tommy lookin good..
what happened to your 60?
did you can it?


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@May 11 2010, 11:51 PM~17462484
> *hey Tommy lookin good..
> what happened to your 60?
> did you can it?
> *


no sir. probably 80% there on the 60 . that purple kush mobile is my everday driver,. 



i know it looks pepsi blue in the pictures, trust me. its purple :angry: we had a candy malfuction :happysad:


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

ttt


----------



## touchdowntodd

wonder what BMH is gettin for a chrome one? drum brakes, the regular one, not 1 ton... 

thats what im interested in


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jun 21 2010, 09:13 AM~17844443
> *wonder what BMH is gettin for a chrome one? drum brakes, the regular one, not 1 ton...
> 
> thats what im interested in
> *



not enough


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY

:thumbsup:


----------



## caddyking

Lookin for a Tacoma axle reinforced ready to bolt in and ride.


----------



## blackcherry 84




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423




----------



## Aguilla 86

Cant go wrong.......


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by Aguilla 86_@Sep 16 2010, 09:56 PM~18588186
> *Cant go wrong.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## red chev

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 4 2005, 12:25 PM~3940092
> *good parts arent cheap , cheap parts arent good ...plus your only talking a hundred dollar differance ........ like i said its a matter of opinon which you perfer on the look , we have been using 9 inch TRUCK rearends for years with no problem ever, with 14 batts and FULLY wrapped frames ! CHEAP WAY OUT  ISNT THE BEST WAY OUT , sorry no cut corners around here ....tom is building a 61 bubble top street car , not a mini truck that has NO engine , floors , interior, plexiglass windows  ECT , THAT IS VERY LIGHT  when compared to a real car ..and ron has already admitted hes broke axles on his  ............but , do what you gotta do and get in where you fit in ........... ill let this topic get back to what its about for the people who want to take short cuts ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, and , good luck to ron at the super show , well see you there next year :biggrin:
> *


oh how far we've come!!! :uh:


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by 85CarLow_@Mar 6 2010, 07:25 PM~16815696
> *Im fixing to get a 93 yota rear end but I'm trying to figure out if the gear ratios on that would be alright for the 63 I have. First off I cant even figure out what gear ratio I have on the 63, can anyone help. I looked all around the rear end and found nothing but some casting numbers on the housing which don't help at all.
> *


Here's the easiest way to figure out your gear ratio.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_Enyf67KTs


----------



## strokedoutss

ttt


----------



## binky79

TTT


----------



## B Town Fernie

anybody ever come across a POSI toyota rear


----------



## mhiggy911

Does it have to be a tacoma rear end or just a toyota truck ??


----------



## Moe Built

Is it top secret as to what year Tacoma axle to use or did I miss that part?


----------



## IIMPALAA

TTT


----------



## TROUBLESOME

B Town Fernie said:


> anybody ever come across a POSI toyota rear


I bought a posi third member for mine in Pamona!!!


----------



## B Town Fernie

TROUBLESOME said:


> I bought a posi third member for mine in Pamona!!!


 I have one too, I was just wondering what they came off of? What you building O.J


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

Aguilla 86 said:


> Cant go wrong.......


glad u like the Empire parts!


----------



## mhiggy911

Anyone know a part number or any info on the adapter for the break like for sae to metric?


----------



## Smokin_Endo

:thumbsup:


----------



## chairmnofthboard

Can someone who's followed the whole thread recap?


----------



## KAMOZO_310

chairmnofthboard said:


> Can someone who's followed the whole thread recap?


X2 im too lazy to read....


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

so what year should i look for deosnt seem like anyone has a definate answer and whats the deal on the brake line


----------



## IMPALA863

TTT


----------



## KAMOZO_310

Looks like you need 86-95 2wd tacoma rear end


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

KAMOZO_310 said:


> Looks like you need 86-95 2wd tacoma rear end


 I called bmh he didn't really say but I asked about a 97 he said it would work


----------



## KAMOZO_310

Yea I think as long as its a 2 wheel drive we should be good. With the possible chance of disc brakes if its newer....


----------



## dirty_duece

I jus picked up one up from black magic am very happy with it


----------



## KAMOZO_310

dirty_duece said:


> I jus picked up one up from black magic am very happy with it


how much did it run u?


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

KAMOZO_310 said:


> how much did it run u?


Shipped?


----------



## dirty_duece

KAMOZO_310 said:


> how much did it run u?


$1400


----------



## dirty_duece

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Shipped?


No shipping


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

KAMOZO_310 said:


> Yea I think as long as its a 2 wheel drive we should be good. With the possible chance of disc brakes if its newer....


Disc break is only a after market upgrade... We offer it for 450.00 or 400.00 if ADDED to a axle we do... I've seen some 4-runners with disc, but that 6 lug...and wont fit 13's...



dirty_duece said:


> I jus picked up one up from black magic am very happy with it


Thanks big homie....Another satisfied customer


----------



## Classic Customs

Bringing this topic back since there seems to still be interest


----------



## chairmnofthboard

You got a PM Ron (BMH).


----------



## red63rag

:thumbsup:


----------



## Impala builder

:thumbsup:


----------



## lboogie

My BMH


----------



## lkojoe

Just got my 64ss done at ONE WAY HYDRO on HOOVER in LA. Reinforced and installed $850


----------



## big gonzo

:-C


----------



## Don Pedro

_Good Times C.C Yuma, Az chapter stepping up the game on the 63 SS with a chrome,reinforced toyota axle, chrome wishbone, chrome 2x3 trailing arms and chrome driveline w/slip. While it's here customer wants the stock engine replaced with a LS1!

































_​


----------



## Don Pedro

another toyta/impala conversion heading to chrome...


----------



## El Unico

Can u 3 wheel with skirts if u have a toyota rearend? On a impala 61-64? And so the 96 and up toyota shorter than the 95 down? So it will be best to get a 96 and up rite?


----------



## sobayduece




----------



## caddyking

Don Pedro said:


> _Good Times C.C Yuma, Az chapter stepping up the game on the 63 SS with a chrome,reinforced toyota axle, chrome wishbone, chrome 2x3 trailing arms and chrome driveline w/slip. While it's here customer wants the stock engine replaced with a LS1!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _​


Looks like a can is wedged between the gas tank and trunk bottom, lol


----------



## Don Pedro

caddyking said:


> Looks like a can is wedged between the gas tank and trunk bottom, lol



didn't have another place to put my beer.....lol


----------



## 64 For Life

Don Pedro said:


> _Good Times C.C Yuma, Az chapter stepping up the game on the 63 SS with a chrome,reinforced toyota axle, chrome wishbone, chrome 2x3 trailing arms and chrome driveline w/slip. While it's here customer wants the stock engine replaced with a LS1!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _​


That's purdy. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BIG ROC

when doing a toyota rear for the impala, does if have to have the reinforcement plate? one thing i like about the fords is that they dont need that. the look clean and smooth as if the came from the factory? could this be done with the toyota rears??


----------



## Don Pedro

BIG ROC said:


> when doing a toyota rear for the impala, does if have to have the reinforcement plate? one thing i like about the fords is that they dont need that. the look clean and smooth as if the came from the factory? could this be done with the toyota rears??


yes sir.


----------



## red chev

who sells the flanges...i heard their is 2 different kind..mine is a drum..iam also looking for the break line for the toyota that has the non metric to bolt up to my impala..


----------



## Big Poppa

I did the the Toyota rear end swap to 63 impala. Question - e-brake cables. The Toyota e brake cable are 59" long . The orginals in the 63 are like 23" long. What do I need to do to get my e-brake to work with this conversion? Help please?


----------



## fullsize67

I need a driveshaft flange asap. Pm me if youve got any.


----------



## red chev

TTT still looking for the 80-93 toyota break line to standard for the impala swap?


----------



## Classic Customs

You can have any machine shop make you a connecting T block to accept the impala line in the front and the two Toyota lines out the sides. OR even do it your self if you have the correct taps.


----------



## red chev

was hoping just to buy one ..but figured that..thanks!


----------



## KERRBSS

red chev said:


> TTT still looking for the 80-93 toyota break line to standard for the impala swap?


Is there a market for these? Maybe I should stamp some out....what they go for?


----------



## LONNDOGG

Any pics of Toyota rearend with rear swaybar ?


----------



## red chev

probably everyone that gets one has to bring their old brakelines in and have a custome line done..i dont have my old line so was just hoping someone made em..


----------



## fullsize67

Still looking for a driveline flange


----------



## OGUNLIMITED

fullsize67 said:


> Still looking for a driveline flange


TRY THRESE GUYS EXPLAIN WHAT YOU ARE DOING *CAPITOL DRIVESHAFT-OLYMPIA
*2430 SLEATER KINNEY ROAD N E
OLYMPIA, WA 98506
(360) 456-0402


----------



## OGUNLIMITED

LONNDOGG said:


> Any pics of Toyota rearend with rear swaybar ?


----------



## jdog78

so with this sway bar no three wheel action????????????
on old cars g bodys if u didnt remove the sway bars in rear it wont three wheel.


----------



## LONNDOGG

OGUNLIMITED said:


>


Damn that's nice so you don't need reinforcing?


----------



## $piff

Ok found a 1988 toyota pick up rearend (not tacoma) for $90 5 lug 4 cyl. measures 56" outside of drum to outside of drum will this work?


----------



## $piff

Anybody☝?


----------



## 713ridaz

wont work^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## calicruising

Will work ^^^^^^^


----------



## Lolohopper

What you think???

Is this the right rearend???


----------



## Classic Customs

You should of pulled it apart before blasting. That front memeber comes right out like a 9". 

Are you making all new mounts or just transferring impala mounts? I have a mount kit for sell if you need it 

Just take the factory Rearend and make you a jig. Honestly it's just as easy to cut the factory mounts off and reuse them but if you wanted to clean it up a bit I can hook you up with some clean mounts


----------



## MUFASA

Classic Customs said:


> You should of pulled it apart before blasting. That front memeber comes right out like a 9".
> 
> Are you making all new mounts or just transferring impala mounts? I have a mount kit for sell if you need it
> 
> Just take the factory Rearend and make you a jig. Honestly it's just as easy to cut the factory mounts off and reuse them but if you wanted to clean it up a bit I can hook you up with some clean mounts


Y u aint sent me no pics !!!


----------



## Lolohopper

Is it an toyotaend or not???

Post some pix of that cleam mounts


----------



## Lolohopper

Ttt


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

*We Fab and Build Toyota Axel Conversions rite here in Yuma, Az, Hit us up, For Any Lowrider Custom Suspention Needs! Here is a Quick Sample of our Recent Work Headed out to Chrome!









*


----------



## Classic Customs

MUFASA said:


> Y u aint sent me no pics !!!


I think your numbers changed. Unless your not the only person saved in my phone as BIG DADDY.


----------



## king debo

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> *We Fab and Build Toyota Axel Conversions rite here in Yuma, Az, Hit us up, For Any Lowrider Custom Suspention Needs! Here is a Quick Sample of our Recent Work Headed out to Chrome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice work!


----------



## 196deuce

so what really needs to be done to have the rear axle fit from a yota to impala


----------



## gr_1

Toyota rear. 

Question... what do I need to know for brake line and fuel lines? Just trying to do my research having a hard time finding info on how things work with Toyota rear


----------

